# Trailer Queens



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

So since I've been into lowriding I always felt like DRIVING the finished product was payment but clearly others feel differently. Trailer queens. Im talkin about cars that NEVER drive or go to shows. Or people with powerful set ups that refuse to hop. How do you guys feel about it? I think even a FULL custom car should be driven occasionally if not daily


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

i drive my lowlow everday, but its not a full custom.. its semi.. no chrome undies.. if ihad a a full custom i wouldnt drive it much either. chrome goes bad after a while, and worst would be cleaning every square inch of chrome from
undies to engine and everywhere in between. too much money put into them to ruin chrome paint etc by driving it too much


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

I THINK YOU SHOULD ENJOY YOUR CAR AND DRIVE IT THAT'S WHAT CARS ARE MADE FOR "TO DRIVE"
NOW I UNDERSTAND PEOPLE THAT HAVE TURN TABLE CARS DONT WANT TO DRIVE THEM AND WOULD RATHER TRAILER THEM EVERY WHERE SO THEY DONT CHIP UP PAINT AND CHROME /GOLD BUT I STILL THINK THEY SHOULD AT LEAST DRIVE THEM TO SOME HOMETOWN SHOWS "JUST LOOKS MORE BAD ASS TO SEE THEM ROLLING AND HITTING BLOCKS" THEN TO SEE THEM UP ON TRAILERS 

I DRIVE MY CARS EVERYWHERE I GO EVEN IF ITS OUT OF STATE


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree with being able to drive ur ride, even if it's just on the weekends... but chances are that if they have a trailer queen they also have another low low to cruise around or they've been in the game long enough to take it to the next level... But it is what it is, and they're fun to look at and at the end of the day...it still a LOWRIDER


----------



## bigbeanz702 (Apr 10, 2010)

think its alrite to have a tralier queen but no 
matter how much Chrome or powder coat or gold leaf you have. It should still hit the street atleast twice. I rember a club member had a 62 impala rag. All chromed out. Came down the street gas hopping like it was nothing then came in the circle and hopped it. Every car that the street players come out with hits the streets. Even the cars on the inside of the shows. hit the switch enjoy ya shit.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

ITS GONNA HIT THE STREETS ITS GOT A THREE PUMP SYSTEM GOING IN IT AND YES I WILL BE SWANGIN IT


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

When u put your own hard sweat into your own on the belly of a car, u realize how much work it takes just to fuck it up? The way I see it if u have an amazin paint on ur belly, why would u take a chance, the more u drive the faster it gets ruined? U build ur car for yourself not for others, , jmo


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Yea man its like wutz da point in build'N somethin if u don't drive it lol don't get me wrong u guys put money into your cars but if u build a car just for shows and don't ride your not a lowrider your just somebody who has money and builds cars I ride my shit and hop it it may not me a for or an ace but I love riding and breaking shit its part of lowriding am I right or wrong I love this til they drop my casket


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

DELGADO58 said:


> When u put your own hard sweat into your own on the belly of a car, u realize how much work it takes just to fuck it up? The way I see it if u have an amazin paint on ur belly, why would u take a chance, the more u drive the faster it gets ruined? U build ur car for yourself not for others, , jmo


 
true that, I dont the money or life left in me to keep redoing my shit. 

My ride isnt all full show bucket and I do ride it on the street about twice a month but I will trailor it out of town to a show, too them 155 13s are getting expensive and I dont want ride on mixed match tires.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I think trailer queens are like full sized model cars, nice to look at, then put back away. That's not for me, i'd rather enjoy my rides as much as possible by driving them and i don't think i could ever get that same rush from just pushing it around/polishing it and showing it off.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay I feel the whole "not wanting to waste money" thing but damn the pioneers drove em daily(gypsey rose, dressed to kill) I just think that because its a lowrider it should be driven daily. But if you have the patience to build a 4 wheeled statue. More power to you


----------



## big86ben (Sep 17, 2007)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Okay I feel the whole "not wanting to waste money" thing but damn the pioneers drove em daily(gypsey rose, dressed to kill) I just think that because its a lowrider it should be driven daily. But if you have the patience to build a 4 wheeled statue. More power to you


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

big86ben said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


GOOD TOPIC


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

I drive mine everyday, but I can totally understand the trailer queen phenomenon. You have to view them as art pieces more than vehicles and they're built specifically for aesthetic appeal and to show the builders taste, talent, innovation and attention to detail. Its just another side of it. Like primered hoppers with no bumpers, that shits built for one reason and one reason only.

I DO, however, feel that EVERY lowrider should start and run at least.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I built my trailer queen and drive when I get the chance. Yes its chrome from head to toe as well as candied. I love driving the Monte Carlo just hate the fact that their are idiots on the road that will try and wreck your shit because A they can not afford it B jealous of what you have C just stupid people with no respect for others or their property. Local shows Ill drive it distance and weather permited. 90% of the time my car is in a storage unit because I dont want anyone touching or messing with my car. When I do bring it out it goes on the trailer and to its destination. I drive a dually daily so its not like I dont have the power to haul it around. Im not a baller like Edmund that has a two car lifts in his shop but I try. Dont get me wrong ill drive my car and smash all over town on a nice day but you bet your ass I hate cleaning it after. The average car cleaning is an hour for a regular daily driver. When it comes the Fiend its about a 4hour job. Wheels come off and cleaned spoke for spoke. Chrome is polished. Paint is waxed and buffed after every wash. That may be a little over the top for some but thats what happens when you build one of these types of cars by accident. Its not a lowrider requirement to be a trailer queen but sometimes they just end up that way.


----------



## BoOtZ323 (Apr 1, 2010)

I agree with everybody about enjoying there ride but u can't hate on trailer queens because u don't now where that person was ten years ago you now maybe they use to drive there car n enjoy it like most of us n one day they finally decided to go all out on there car n don't want to mess it up u know


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> I built my trailer queen and drive when I get the chance. Yes its chrome from head to toe as well as candied. I love driving the Monte Carlo just hate the fact that their are idiots on the road that will try and wreck your shit because A they can not afford it B jealous of what you have C just stupid people with no respect for others or their property. Local shows Ill drive it distance and weather permited. 90% of the time my car is in a storage unit because I dont want anyone touching or messing with my car. When I do bring it out it goes on the trailer and to its destination. I drive a dually daily so its not like I dont have the power to haul it around. Im not a baller like Edmund that has a two car lifts in his shop but I try. Dont get me wrong ill drive my car and smash all over town on a nice day but you bet your ass I hate cleaning it after. The average car cleaning is an hour for a regular daily driver. When it comes the Fiend its about a 4hour job. Wheels come off and cleaned spoke for spoke. Chrome is polished. Paint is waxed and buffed after every wash. That may be a little over the top for some but thats what happens when you build one of these types of cars by accident. Its not a lowrider requirement to be a trailer queen but sometimes they just end up that way.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::h5::h5:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

if you build a car that you dont drive you should have just built a model car or bought a trophy shop.


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

I THINK THAT A LOWRIDER SHOULD DRIVE NO MATTER HOW CLEAN IT IS AND YOU TO TAP THEM SWITCHS I NO THERE ARE TIMES THAT A RIDE NEEDS TO BE ON A TRAILER FOR ONE REASON OR ANOTHER MAYBE A SHOW TO FAR FROM THE PAD OR A BREAK DOWN BUT THATS IT THERE ARE FOOLS THAT TRAILER THERE RIDES DOWN THE FUCKIN BLOCK NOW THATS SORRY! YES I NO YOU DONT WANT NOBODY TO FUCK YOUR RIDE UP AND AND ALL. BUT HOW DO YOU ENJOY YOUR RIDE IF YOU CANT GET PASS THAT THATS WHAT I THINK !


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> Im not a baller like Edmund that has a two car lifts in his shop but I try.



DONT BE HATING,and you for got I have 2 car trailors. Why you mad just because I can clean the undiees EZ-er than the next guy. Ive told you you can use one and Ill use the other one. 

And youll see those 4 hours cut down to less.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

it all depends on the owner i see where sometimes u do have to trailor it to shows etc... we were taking charcol 64 from south side to the vegas show traiilor broke down and the owner smashed all of the way to vegas and still showed full display.. i see candy cars still riding too .. but what gets me i see alot of cars with stock dirty suspension and no chrome on trailors...and the ones with chrome undies and engraved driving their shyt..lol...


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> I THINK THAT A LOWRIDER SHOULD DRIVE NO MATTER HOW CLEAN IT IS AND YOU TO TAP THEM SWITCHS I NO THERE ARE TIMES THAT A RIDE NEEDS TO BE ON A TRAILER FOR ONE REASON OR ANOTHER MAYBE A SHOW TO FAR FROM THE PAD OR A BREAK DOWN BUT THATS IT THERE ARE FOOLS THAT TRAILER THERE RIDES DOWN THE FUCKIN BLOCK NOW THATS SORRY! YES I NO YOU DONT WANT NOBODY TO FUCK YOUR RIDE UP AND AND ALL. BUT HOW DO YOU ENJOY YOUR RIDE IF YOU CANT GET PASS THAT THATS WHAT I THINK !



Keep'N it 100 lol prob stillgot the same gas in the car from the 60s or what ever year there car is the purpose of lowriding is to enjoy your cars well its suppose to be about ur club and ur community it makes me happy to drive my shyt around and people look point and smile and tell me to hop it while doin 80 on the freeway its fun but if u drive ur trailer hoe some distances then ill give u ur propers if its just for shows and shows only ur not a ryda u just build a car that's who u are


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes::yes:


HUEY HEFNER said:


> it all depends on the owner i see where sometimes u do have to trailor it to shows etc... we were taking charcol 64 from south side to the vegas show traiilor broke down and the owner smashed all of the way to vegas and still showed full display.. i see candy cars still riding too .. but what gets me i see alot of cars with stock dirty suspension and no chrome on trailors...and the ones with chrome undies and engraved driving their shyt..lol...


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

real talk right there


86bluemcLS said:


> Keep'N it 100 lol prob stillgot the same gas in the car from the 60s or what ever year there car is the purpose of lowriding is to enjoy your cars well its suppose to be about ur club and ur community it makes me happy to drive my shyt around and people look point and smile and tell me to hop it while doin 80 on the freeway its fun but if u drive ur trailer hoe some distances then ill give u ur propers if its just for shows and shows only ur not a ryda u just build a car that's who u are


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> it all depends on the owner i see where sometimes u do have to trailor it to shows etc... we were taking charcol 64 from south side to the vegas show traiilor broke down and the owner smashed all of the way to vegas and still showed full display.. i see candy cars still riding too .. but what gets me i see alot of cars with stock dirty suspension and no chrome on trailors...and the ones with chrome undies and engraved driving their shyt..lol...


See what I mean? Im glad I havnt heard the infamous "bad road" excuse but homies I simply cannot respect a lowrider that isnt driven flat tf out. U can have chrome undies and engraves sup parts and still ride it daily! Hell the donk riders do: 26s, gorilla lights chromed out motors rear ends and control arms and you dontsee ANY of them trailering their shit. Like homie up top said theyre not riders theyre car builders. I cant respect it. Hence the name low-RIDER not low-chauffeured


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> See what I mean? Im glad I havnt heard the infamous "bad road" excuse but homies I simply cannot respect a lowrider that isnt driven flat tf out. U can have chrome undies and engraves sup parts and still ride it daily! Hell the donk riders do: 26s, gorilla lights chromed out motors rear ends and control arms and you dontsee ANY of them trailering their shit. Like homie up top said theyre not riders theyre car builders. I cant respect it. Hence the name low-RIDER not low-chauffeured


i put over 10,000 mile on my 66 last year and it going to be more this year. loved every min of it. My trophy is the streets.

chrome susp, extendend arms, in the rain








[/


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

No trailers around here couple hundred miles that day









[/


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> I built my trailer queen and drive when I get the chance. Yes its chrome from head to toe as well as candied. I love driving the Monte Carlo just hate the fact that their are idiots on the road that will try and wreck your shit because A they can not afford it B jealous of what you have C just stupid people with no respect for others or their property. Local shows Ill drive it distance and weather permited. 90% of the time my car is in a storage unit because I dont want anyone touching or messing with my car. When I do bring it out it goes on the trailer and to its destination. I drive a dually daily so its not like I dont have the power to haul it around. Im not a baller like Edmund that has a two car lifts in his shop but I try. Dont get me wrong ill drive my car and smash all over town on a nice day but you bet your ass I hate cleaning it after. The average car cleaning is an hour for a regular daily driver. When it comes the Fiend its about a 4hour job. Wheels come off and cleaned spoke for spoke. Chrome is polished. Paint is waxed and buffed after every wash. That may be a little over the top for some but thats what happens when you build one of these types of cars by accident. Its not a lowrider requirement to be a trailer queen but sometimes they just end up that way.


:thumbsup:.....................


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

925rider said:


> No trailers around here couple hundred miles that day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now THATS what Im talkin about. Ride that bitch until the wheels fall off. Real Rider shit. They ran and drove daily back then why cant they now? All on chrome undies.


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

^2 the post up top that real lowriding right there^


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

925rider said:


> No trailers around here couple hundred miles that day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *
oh yeah...i've seen these brothas ride from the bay to sac and back. nice rides too*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

hell yeah thats whats up. put it on the street. full chrome undies, in LRM, showed indoor at vegas and couple weeks ago did over 700 miles of driving on the freeway to Tulsa individuals picnic and back. ridin til the tires fly apart.























































I think nowadays a lot of people dont have faith that their cars will make it long distance. I just feel that people will say all kinds of excuses like the chrome will chip, or it will get rock chips etc... what it is, and lets keep it real, most peoples who wont drive their shit just dont trust their cars to make it anywhere.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Skim said:


> hell yeah thats whats up. put it on the street. full chrome undies, in LRM, showed indoor at vegas and couple weeks ago did over 700 miles of driving on the freeway to Tulsa individuals picnic and back. ridin til the tires fly apart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats whats up right there


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

925rider said:


> if you build a car that you dont drive you should have just built a model car or bought a trophy shop.


 :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

RIDER RIDER RIDER RIGHT THERE


Skim said:


> hell yeah thats whats up. put it on the street. full chrome undies, in LRM, showed indoor at vegas and couple weeks ago did over 700 miles of driving on the freeway to Tulsa individuals picnic and back. ridin til the tires fly apart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## illmatic 63 (Mar 21, 2010)

Homies,life is too short !!!enjoy what u created!!!drive ur shit !!!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

925rider said:


> No trailers around here couple hundred miles that day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hells yea, how it should be on the ROAD not a trailor. if you too lazy to clean it then you shouldnt have chromed it


----------



## Blue Gum (Feb 15, 2011)

Thats 1 sick ass pic right der!:thumbsup:



925rider said:


> No trailers around here couple hundred miles that day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

One of the requirements for the club we are starting is that in order to fly a plaque your ride has to be clean(finished) and it has to be driven no matter how clean it is to club meeting and local shows. the only exception would be if the car is so modified that it is literaly not drivable. We believe that every car is a street car and that a car is built to hit the streets!! True like some have said there are those people that dont care about the work that has gone into cars but at the same time you just cant let that work go to waste by it sitting. My current project is not complere but even then I drive it as much as possible some weekends i put over 150 miles on it just going to a homies why once its finished wouldnt i drive it 10-100+ miles to a show?!! Street Cruizerz. "Drive your Ride"


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Skim said:


> hell yeah thats whats up. put it on the street. full chrome undies, in LRM, showed indoor at vegas and couple weeks ago did over 700 miles of driving on the freeway to Tulsa individuals picnic and back. ridin til the tires fly apart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











That aint no bullshit driving fron Texas to Oklahoma. Dead Deers EVERYWHERE...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

trailer queens are a joke, and its not because i cant build one.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> That aint no bullshit driving fron Texas to Oklahoma. Dead Deers EVERYWHERE...


you know that bitch was plump full of maggots too lol. it was about 100 degrees that day.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Fuck trailer queens ! The streets are where the ridaz are ! Im building my shit for the street not the shows although I COULD PROP THAT BITCH UP ON SOME J-STANDS AND TAKE HOME THE PLASTIC LOL!!!!!!! .............SR DOUBLE CEEZY~


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Not much of a fan, but to each his own. I think wasting $140,000,000 for a useless,ugly Jackson Pollock painting should be a punishable offense,but obviously lots of people dont.

I agree with the excuse theory. Not alot of people are building cars for legit reason anymore. Its all about having the most checkmarks on a checklist someone else wrote.

People blame it on not wanting to mess up their undercarriage, well no one forced them to use acrylic urethane BC/CC on those parts (can anyone say IMRON?). Its a stupid decision to go that far into making a car look good, and taking no effort in making sure it lasts. All other restorers and customizers take proper steps to make sure they get the most out of the time and $ spent on the car, no reason a trailor queen cant.


----------



## rickschaf (Oct 18, 2008)

I can understand the trailer queens, and it's cool, but for me personally I would rather be on the streets were it all started, that's were the lowriders are, yeah you will have your share of knuckle heads out there , but it goes with the territory , I am in the 5th year of a build and when it is done it's done it will be on the streets, that's just me, I get as much enjoyment in building it as I do driving them, that's just me !!! Z


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

The hater term,"trailer Queen" originated from some jealous clown that could never own something that nice.


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

"Trailer Queens" make our sport look great to people outside our world. Lowrideing has came a long way and it's only getting better. There's still people that believe that lowriders are a bunch of gangs on wheels cruising down the street on premiered G-bodies, and when they see a 9 to 5 average family guy that has real show 58 impala rag on hydraulics on a turn table, it changes peoples minds on old stereotypes and invites good people into our sport. (witch we need more of),,,, so yes we need TRAILER QUEENS.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> "Trailer Queens" make our sport look great to people outside our world. Lowrideing has came a long way and it's only getting better. There's still people that believe that lowriders are a bunch of gangs on wheels cruising down the street on premiered G-bodies, and when they see a 9 to 5 average family guy that has real show 58 impala rag on hydraulics on a turn table, it changes peoples minds on old stereotypes and invites good people into our sport. (witch we need more of),,,, so yes we need TRAILER QUEENS.


 Nah, not at all trailer queens HURT the game more than it helps it, hot rodders, imports everybody goes radical and can get a trophy but when the words "street legal" or "driven daily" are even mouthed thats when people go bananas. Yeah an accord with a 350 sbc IS weird and in more ways than one stupid. However, that car can moon walk all over a 64 with hydraulic lifts that tilt the trunk hood and body with orbital seats and a gold motor. Fuck Trailer Queens you can build them and boast.as bout how much money they put in it but me and damn near everyother rider will let our cars do the boasting down the blvd.


----------



## shoeone32 (Mar 23, 2004)

Whats the point of dumping all that $ into a car and not to ride it????if its super clean drive slow and defensivly..crusing is the fun part.......towing aint fun.....unless you going super far...over a 100 miles....but peopke drive riders further than that...but a rider that dont drive at all aint right........


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't drive my car everyday. I got chrome undies and spent money on the car. I do put it on the trailer if I am going more than 100 miles or to a show. A show - to show off the car - top, bottom, sides, trunk and engine. Why would I drive it to the show and lay under it for an hour wiping the chrome down. I trailered it from Sac to Vegas for the supershow. I trailered it to LA. I don't know many people that would drive a car 400 or 500 miles one way with chrome undies. At the end of the day, it's your car and your money, do it your way. Just keep making the sport better


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

drive that bitch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*THERE ARE TRAILER QUEENS....TROPHY KINGS...AND THEN THERE ARE LOWRIDERS..WHERE DO U FIT IN.....BACK IN THE DAYS WE DROVE ARE SHIT.....AND I STILL DO...ALMOST DAILY....TRUE LOWRIDERS WILL NEVER GARAGE THER RIDE OR TRAILER.....WTF IS GOING ON...PEOPLE TREAT THER CARS BETTER THAN THER OWN BODIES.....SCARED TO GET HIT...OR CHIPPED PAINT..GIVE ME A MUTHA FUCKING BREAK....LIFES A RISK CARNAL....ID RATHER SEE A PRIMERED LOWRIDER BEING DRIVEN HITTING SWITCHES..THAN A DUMB TRAILER QUEEN.....IF U SCARED...THEN DONT PUT ALL THAT MONEY INTO IT.....OR IS IT SHOWING OFF...HMMMMM.....A CAR IS MADE TO BE DRIVEN.....JUST MY OPINION....A TRUE LOWRIDER.....ANYTHING ELSE IS FAKE....*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Skim said:


> hell yeah thats whats up. put it on the street. full chrome undies, in LRM, showed indoor at vegas and couple weeks ago did over 700 miles of driving on the freeway to Tulsa individuals picnic and back. ridin til the tires fly apart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply put trailers are for boats..... 

Skim tulsa was the night from hell and can't wait for this years trip.....lol


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

TRAILER QUEENZ..SUCK....:barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Cadillac1 said:


> I don't drive my car everyday. I got chrome undies and spent money on the car. I do put it on the trailer if I am going more than 100 miles or to a show. A show - to show off the car - top, bottom, sides, trunk and engine. Why would I drive it to the show and lay under it for an hour wiping the chrome down. I trailered it from Sac to Vegas for the supershow. I trailered it to LA. I don't know many people that would drive a car 400 or 500 miles one way with chrome undies. At the end of the day, it's your car and your money, do it your way. Just keep making the sport better


I AGREE WITH CADILLAC 1. YES A CAR IS MADE TO BE DRIVEN. BUT IF THE CAR IS BUILT TO A HIGH CALIBER TO SHOW OFF THE CRAFTSMENSHIP AND QUALITY OF THE BUILD FOR SHOWS IT CAN'T GET ALL BEAT UP TO PROVE TO PEOPLE WHO RIDE ON A REGULAR BASIS ON THE STREET THAT YOUR A RIDER. THERE ARE JUST DIFFERENT LOWRIDERS. THE STREET LOWRIDERS AND THE SHOW AND GO LOWRIDERS THAT ARE FREQUENTLY SEEN AT THE CAR SHOWS AND FEATURED IN THE MAGAZINES DUE TO THE QUALITY OF THE BUILD OF THE CARS. NOW SOME CAN SAY WELL I RIDE AND SHOW. TRUE. BUT THAT'S JUST A FEW IN REGARDS TO SHOW CARS THAT RIDE ON A REGULAR BASIS. POINT IS TO EACH THERE OWN ON HOW THEY PERCIEVE TO BE A LOWRIDER. TRAILER QUEENS DO PLAY AN IMPORTANT PART IN LOWRIDING. WETHER YOU WANT TO EXCEPT OR NOT. THE REALITY IS THAT THOSE CARS ARE THE TRUE OOHS AND AAHS THAT ATTRACT PEOPLE TO THE CAR SHOWS FROM THE DAZZLING CHROME TO THE CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY TO THE CUSTOM PAINT JOBS, ETC.. QUALITY BEFORE POOR QUALITY. JUST HAVE PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE AND HAVE FUN WITH IT THE WAY YOU SEE FIT. IF YOU PAID THE PRICE. DO WHAT YOU LIKE. :nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JROCK said:


> I AGREE WITH CADILLAC 1. YES A CAR IS MADE TO BE DRIVEN. BUT IF THE CAR IS BUILT TO A HIGH CALIBER TO SHOW OFF THE CRAFTSMENSHIP AND QUALITY OF THE BUILD FOR SHOWS IT CAN'T GET ALL BEAT UP TO PROVE TO PEOPLE WHO RIDE ON A REGULAR BASIS ON THE STREET THAT YOUR A RIDER. THERE ARE JUST DIFFERENT LOWRIDERS. THE STREET LOWRIDERS AND THE SHOW AND GO LOWRIDERS THAT ARE FREQUENTLY SEEN AT THE CAR SHOWS AND FEATURED IN THE MAGAZINES DUE TO THE QUALITY OF THE BUILD OF THE CARS. NOW SOME CAN SAY WELL I RIDE AND SHOW. TRUE. BUT THAT'S JUST A FEW IN REGARDS TO SHOW CARS THAT RIDE ON A REGULAR BASIS. POINT IS TO EACH THERE OWN ON HOW THEY PERCIEVE TO BE A LOWRIDER. TRAILER QUEENS DO PLAY AN IMPORTANT PART IN LOWRIDING. WETHER YOU WANT TO EXCEPT OR NOT. THE REALITY IS THAT THOSE CARS ARE THE TRUE OOHS AND AAHS THAT ATTRACT PEOPLE TO THE CAR SHOWS FROM THE DAZZLING CHROME TO THE CUSTOM UPHOLSTERY TO THE CUSTOM PAINT JOBS, ETC.. QUALITY BEFORE POOR QUALITY. JUST HAVE PRIDE IN YOUR RIDE AND HAVE FUN WITH IT THE WAY YOU SEE FIT. IF YOU PAID THE PRICE. DO WHAT YOU LIKE. :nicoderm:


WHO CAREZ ABOUT CARSHOWZ.....THE REAL LOWRIDER IS CRUIZING AND SHOWING OFF YOUR RIDE WHEREVER U GO.....MY TROPHY IS,,,,SEEING PEOPLE SAY WOW LOOK AT THAT WHEN I DRIVE DOWN THE STREET...THATZ MY TROPHY.....LIKE I SAID BEFORE....A TRUE LOWRIDER WILL NOT TRAILER....TRAILER QUEENS ARE WHAT I CALL POSERS....THATZ THE PROBLEM WITH LOWRIDING....TOO MANY PEOPLE MAKING OVER GLAMOURIZED....ITZ JUST A CAR///DRIVE THE DAMN THING....AND SHOW IT OFF ...EVERYWHERE.....CARSHOWS ARE OVER RATED......TRUE LOWRIDING ISNT....YUP......


----------



## DELGADO58 (Mar 1, 2011)

Why do others worry bout what other people are doin to there cars? Build ur car your way and that's it? ????????????


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

Cadillac1 said:


> I don't drive my car everyday. I got chrome undies and spent money on the car. I do put it on the trailer if I am going more than 100 miles or to a show. A show - to show off the car - top, bottom, sides, trunk and engine. Why would I drive it to the show and lay under it for an hour wiping the chrome down. I trailered it from Sac to Vegas for the supershow. I trailered it to LA. I don't know many people that would drive a car 400 or 500 miles one way with chrome undies. At the end of the day, it's your car and your money, do it your way. Just keep making the sport better


Exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

JROCK said:


> I AGREE WITH CADILLAC 1. YES A CAR IS MADE TO BE DRIVEN. BUT IF THE CAR IS BUILT TO A HIGH CALIBER TO SHOW OFF THE CRAFTSMENSHIP AND QUALITY OF THE BUILD FOR SHOWS IT CAN'T GET ALL BEAT UP TO PROVE TO PEOPLE WHO RIDE ON A REGULAR BASIS ON THE STREET THAT YOUR A RIDER. THERE ARE JUST DIFFERENT LOWRIDERS. THE STREET
> LOWRIDERS AND THE SHOW AND GO LOWRIDERS THAT ARE FREQUENTLY SEEN AT THE CAR SHOWS AND FEATURED IN THE MAGAZINES DUE TO THE QUALITY OF THE BUILD OF THE CARS. NOW SOME CAN SAY WELL I RIDE AND SHOW. TRUE. BUT THAT'S JUST A FEW IN REGARDS TO SHOW CARS THAT RIDE ON A REGULAR BASIS. POINT IS TO EACH THERE OWN ON HOW THEY PERCIEVE TO BE A LOWRIDER. TRAILER QUEENS DO PLAY AN IMPORTANT PART IN
> LOWRIDING. WETHER YOU WANT TO EXCEPT OR NOT. THE REALITY IS THAT THOSE CARS ARE THE TRUE OOHS AND AAHS THAT
> 
> ...


In the words of my homie Tank: "That shit SOUND good." Its the cars hopping down the boulevard that attract people to the car shows and sport in general, look in the "How'd you get into lowriding" topic. Nan ***** said " I saw this monte with a glass floor solid gold motor and spinning body and I KNEW I was hooked!" I personally dont like the optimus prime look but hey


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Might as well build a boat or a plane if you're just gonna show it and not gonna operate it.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

There is no better feeling then passing up a "trailer queen" in your ride on the HIGHWAY!  PRICELESS!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

tpimuncie said:


> There is no better feeling then passing up a "trailer queen" in your ride on the HIGHWAY!  PRICELESS!


:yes::yes:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


> There is no better feeling then passing up a "trailer queen" in your ride on the HIGHWAY!  PRICELESS!


Sadly I used to think the same but my ride broke down when driven on I-5 and the trailer queens passed me while it was loading on the tow truck...Now I have a trailer.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Mishaps homie! I drive my car Almost everyday even in the rain! Chrome undies and all, sad thing is my car is cleaner then some of these trailer queens!


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

i drive my car every where, full chrome undercarriage Kandy painted belly, custom paint. if ya cant drive it why bother! Rain or Shine


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I drive mine everyday, but I can totally understand the trailer queen phenomenon. You have to view them as art pieces more than vehicles and they're built specifically for aesthetic appeal and to show the builders taste, talent, innovation and attention to detail. Its just another side of it. Like primered hoppers with no bumpers, that shits built for one reason and one reason only.
> 
> I DO, however, feel that EVERY lowrider should start and run at least.


 Well said!!


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

Skim said:


> hell yeah thats whats up. put it on the street. full chrome undies, in LRM, showed indoor at vegas and couple weeks ago did over 700 miles of driving on the freeway to Tulsa individuals picnic and back. ridin til the tires fly apart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not an excuse, I know my car is not up to par with any of the trailer queens but this is only $66 a year


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> I drive mine everyday, but I can totally understand the trailer queen phenomenon. You have to view them as art pieces more than vehicles and they're built specifically for aesthetic appeal and to show the builders taste, talent, innovation and attention to detail. Its just another side of it. Like primered hoppers with no bumpers, that shits built for one reason and one reason only.
> 
> I DO, however, feel that EVERY lowrider should start and run at least.



:thumbsup: AGREED :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

lowrider 4 life said:


> i drive my car every where, full chrome undercarriage Kandy painted belly, custom paint. if ya cant drive it why bother! Rain or Shine


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Hialeah56 said:


> not an excuse, I know my car is not up to par with any of the trailer queens but this is only $66 a year


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::yes:


ATM_LAunitic said:


> Okay I feel the whole "not wanting to waste money" thing but damn the pioneers drove em daily(gypsey rose, dressed to kill) I just think that because its a lowrider it should be driven daily. But if you have the patience to build a 4 wheeled statue. More power to you


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

plank said:


> Sadly I used to think the same but my ride broke down when driven on I-5 and the trailer queens passed me while it was loading on the tow truck...Now I have a trailer.


*LIFES A RISK CARNAL......I HIT THE SWITCHES WHEN I PASS TRAILER QUEENZ....TRUE LOWRIDERS DONT TRAILER.....*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

plank said:


> Sadly I used to think the same but my ride broke down when driven on I-5 and the trailer queens passed me while it was loading on the tow truck...Now I have a trailer.


maintenance homie. gotta keep that shit tight before you pull out the driveway.


----------



## COBRA-KAI-DOJO (Aug 12, 2011)

lowrider 4 life said:


> i drive my car every where, full chrome undercarriage Kandy painted belly, custom paint. if ya cant drive it why bother! Rain or Shine



the topic is about "trailer queens" not 87 Lincoln Town car


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> the topic is about "trailer queens" not 87 Lincoln Town car


That was a typo right?


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Skim said:


> maintenance homie. gotta keep that shit tight before you pull out the driveway.


:yes::yes:uffin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

925rider said:


>


:shocked:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

COBRA-KAI-DOJO said:


> the topic is about "trailer queens" not 87 Lincoln Town car


M guessing homey is showin his Town car ain't no trailer queen! He's Rollin it hard!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

925rider said:


>


:thumbsup::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

Much probs and respect to skim that's one clean ass drop top. And ain't afraid to hit the streets for a cruise


----------



## 913ryderWYCO (Mar 6, 2011)

Certain cars I can understand why their trailerd...because if I have 50+k in a classic , I.can see why I would trailer it on a long trip...but for a show around town....wouldn't do.it....and a g body should never be trailerd..jmo


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm sure we all have our opinions in trailer queens. But I enjoy looking at them. Fully customized paint, interior, chrome, setup, engine and so forth. But I under stand they travel to shows or functions not around the corner, so put them on the trailer if you please, but if the shows are around town, I'm sorry, you gots to drive that bisssshhhhhh! Just my opinion.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

IF U SCARED TOO RIDE....WHY PUT ALL THAT DAMN MONEY INTO IT.....TO SIT IN THE GARAGE.......ITS LIKE HAVING A VIRGIN GIRL....AND NEVER TAPPIN THAT ASS......JUST STARE AT HER.....:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> IF U SCARED TOO RIDE....WHY PUT ALL THAT DAMN MONEY INTO IT.....TO SIT IN THE GARAGE.......ITS LIKE HAVING A VIRGIN GIRL....AND NEVER TAPPIN THAT ASS......JUST STARE AT HER.....:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



aint that the truth


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

925rider said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## HEMET JORGE (Jan 3, 2011)

GOD BLESS the guys who drive..drag..get tickets..bust beer runs and catch DUI'S in their LOWRIDERS (DONT LIE IT'S A LOT OF YOU [email protected]'S)...BAHAHAHA 

And GOD BLESS the one's who trailer their $75,000$ regals and are able to compete....better yet able to SHOW next to the baddest HOT RODS in this country and make all other AUTOMIVE styles BOW DOWN to us and let them know SOME OF US AINT [email protected] AROUND......


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> IF U SCARED TOO RIDE....WHY PUT ALL THAT DAMN MONEY INTO IT.....TO SIT IN THE GARAGE.......ITS LIKE HAVING A VIRGIN GIRL....AND NEVER TAPPIN THAT ASS......JUST STARE AT HER.....:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dannysnty said:


> Much probs and respect to skim that's one clean ass drop top. And ain't afraid to hit the streets for a cruise


good lookin out. I trailered to vegas because im not retarded. Last weekend we decided last minute to trailer 2 of 3 of our rides the 6 hours to odessa and im glad we did for safety reasons. pouring down thunderstorms the whole way home.
Tulsa Individuals picnic was 10 hours total but it was summer so we rolled out. i cant hate on a trailer but if you are trailering to a local show, :nono: come on now.


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

925rider said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> IF U SCARED TOO RIDE....WHY PUT ALL THAT DAMN MONEY INTO IT.....TO SIT IN THE GARAGE.......ITS LIKE HAVING A VIRGIN GIRL....AND NEVER TAPPIN THAT ASS......JUST STARE AT HER.....:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

johnnie65 said:


> I'm sure we all have our opinions in trailer queens. But I enjoy looking at them. Fully customized paint, interior, chrome, setup, engine and so forth. But I under stand they travel to shows or functions not around the corner, so put them on the trailer if you please, but if the shows are around town, I'm sorry, you gots to drive that bisssshhhhhh! Just my opinion.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

Skim said:


> maintenance homie. gotta keep that shit tight before you pull out the driveway.


...THATS RIGHT:yessad: WUTT UP SKIM, RIDE LOOKIN BAD ASS!


----------



## Terco (Nov 8, 2010)

ANGELISTICS' 1960, FROM 1ST PLACE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW ON A TURN TABLE...... TO DIPPIN IN THE RAIN, 3-WHEELING BACK HOME.......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

Terco said:


> ANGELISTICS' 1960, FROM 1ST PLACE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW ON A TURN TABLE...... TO DIPPIN IN THE RAIN, 3-WHEELING BACK HOME.......


REAL TIPPIN AT IT'S BEST:biggrin::h5:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Terco said:


> ANGELISTICS' 1960, FROM 1ST PLACE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW ON A TURN TABLE...... TO DIPPIN IN THE RAIN, 3-WHEELING BACK HOME.......


:thumbsup:


----------



## King of the Burbz (Nov 30, 2011)

wow,mobbin n the rain.tight!


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

HEMET JORGE said:


> GOD BLESS the guys who drive..drag..get tickets..bust beer runs and catch DUI'S in their LOWRIDERS (DONT LIE IT'S A LOT OF YOU [email protected]'S)...BAHAHAHA
> 
> And GOD BLESS the one's who trailer their $75,000$ regals and are able to compete....better yet able to SHOW next to the baddest HOT RODS in this country and make all other AUTOMIVE styles BOW DOWN to us and let them know SOME OF US AINT [email protected] AROUND......


True


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

Terco said:


> ANGELISTICS' 1960, FROM 1ST PLACE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW ON A TURN TABLE...... TO DIPPIN IN THE RAIN, 3-WHEELING BACK HOME.......


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

Skim said:


> good lookin out. I trailered to vegas because im not retarded. Last weekend we decided last minute to trailer 2 of 3 of our rides the 6 hours to odessa and im glad we did for safety reasons. pouring down thunderstorms the whole way home.
> Tulsa Individuals picnic was 10 hours total but it was summer so we rolled out. i cant hate on a trailer but if you are trailering to a local show, :nono: come on now.


You got a lot off good points I agree that most people won't roll cuz there car ain't gonna make it. But no way am I gonna take my family over the pass on a long trip to a show in my car with ten batteries and 13" wheels just is not safe. if u had slam on the brakes or in a down pour car is not going to stop.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

Hialeah56 said:


> not an excuse, I know my car is not up to par with any of the trailer queens but this is only $66 a year


Fuck AAA:angry:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

ANGEL IS A TRU RIDER:thumbsup:


Terco said:


> ANGELISTICS' 1960, FROM 1ST PLACE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW ON A TURN TABLE...... TO DIPPIN IN THE RAIN, 3-WHEELING BACK HOME.......


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Terco said:


> ANGELISTICS' 1960, FROM 1ST PLACE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW ON A TURN TABLE...... TO DIPPIN IN THE RAIN, 3-WHEELING BACK HOME.......


Angel putting it down. real rider right there :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT:nicoderm:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I drive my shit all around town its like a natural high. I love it. But when I'm hitting a show or picnic in another state I'm pulling it there, bottom line.And anyone who says I'm not a real lowrider can kiss my black ass.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

payfred said:


> I drive my shit all around town its like a natural high. I love it. But when I'm hitting a show or picnic in another state I'm pulling it there, bottom line.And anyone who says I'm not a real lowrider can kiss my black ass.


not a real rider!! :ugh:,naw homie I feel ya!!


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:yes::thumbsup:


Skim said:


> maintenance homie. gotta keep that shit tight before you pull out the driveway.


----------



## LowIndyd (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm thinking this is my new favorite topic! :biggrin:

All for driving the lows!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

i have the same tires and i noticed that on the driver front, it started wearing on the outer edge just like the ripped one here. 
Since i dont have extended arms and if anything my camber is negative....is it a defect on Cornells?


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

Fools be putting all kind of money in chrome and paint and won't take the time to put in fresh bearings, bushings, tune ups, brakes basically basic maintenance. Yet they wonder why the ride keeps breaking down. I won't to look good but I got to be able to drive it anywhere. Shit it is still a car. Fools just be lazy.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

payfred said:


> I drive my shit all around town its like a natural high. I love it. But when I'm hitting a show or picnic in another state I'm pulling it there, bottom line.And anyone who says I'm not a real lowrider can kiss my black ass.


:werd::h5::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Just the other day I was talking to some guys that always trailer their cars to shows, and they were saying how much they hate when people drive their cars all the time. They were saying it was fucked up that they......oh that's right, that would never fucking happen because who gives a shit what someone else does with their car? If you want to tow it, tow it. If you want to drive it, drive it.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:facepalm::facepalm::nono::nono:..


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

payfred said:


> I drive my shit all around town its like a natural high. I love it. But when I'm hitting a show or picnic in another state I'm pulling it there, bottom line.And anyone who says I'm not a real lowrider can kiss my black ass.


Wait, what!! You black? For real?

Lol


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

USO-ORLANDO said:


> not a real rider!! :ugh:,naw homie I feel ya!!


Jive turkey!


JROCK said:


> :werd::h5::thumbsup:uffin:


:thumbsup:


rivman said:


> Wait, what!! You black? For real?
> 
> Lol


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

HEMET JORGE said:


> GOD BLESS the guys who drive..drag..get tickets..bust beer runs and catch DUI'S in their LOWRIDERS (DONT LIE IT'S A LOT OF YOU [email protected]'S)...BAHAHAHA
> 
> And GOD BLESS the one's who trailer their $75,000$ regals and are able to compete....better yet able to SHOW next to the baddest HOT RODS in this country and make all other AUTOMIVE styles BOW DOWN to us and let them know SOME OF US AINT [email protected] AROUND......


THATS FUCKING RIGHT!!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

EVERYONE IN HERE WHO HAVE HIGH CALIBER TRAILER QUEENS "POST THEM UP"!!!!!!!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

OGJordan said:


> Just the other day I was talking to some guys that always trailer their cars to shows, and they were saying how much they hate when people drive their cars all the time. They were saying it was fucked up that they......oh that's right, that would never fucking happen because who gives a shit what someone else does with their car? If you want to tow it, tow it. If you want to drive it, drive it.


Real talk!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:drama:.....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

925rider said:


> No trailers around here couple hundred miles that day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> THATS FUCKING RIGHT!!!!!!


75 K IN A REGAL..:rofl:..WHO THE HELL WOULD INVEST IN A REGAL TO TRAILER IT AND GET 2O DOLLAR TROPHYS....:nono::roflmao:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

im more intrested in how many sets of tires you go threw a year than how man tophpys you have.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.. TO ALL REAL RIDERZ....HITTING SWITCHES ON TRAILER QUEENS..ALL DAY EVERY DAY....:biggrin:


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

DELGADO58 said:


> When u put your own hard sweat into your own on the belly of a car, u realize how much work it takes just to fuck it up? The way I see it if u have an amazin paint on ur belly, why would u take a chance, the more u drive the faster it gets ruined? U build ur car for yourself not for others, , jmo


:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> 75 K IN A REGAL..:rofl:..WHO THE HELL WOULD INVEST IN A REGAL TO TRAILER IT AND GET 2O DOLLAR TROPHYS....:nono::roflmao:


WOW! DID I SAY ALL THAT... I DONT FUCKING REMEMBER!!!!! :loco:


----------



## jose luis (Jul 29, 2009)

Well i don't have no trailer queen but i'll admit i enjoy looking at them lowrider of the years with their crazy mods but Elite's "El Rey" drives and is one clean as fucken ride


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

DELGADO58 said:


> When u put your own hard sweat into your own on the belly of a car, u realize how much work it takes just to fuck it up? The way I see it if u have an amazin paint on ur belly, why would u take a chance, the more u drive the faster it gets ruined? U build ur car for yourself not for others, , jmo


LA PURA NETA!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

jose luis said:


> Well i don't have no trailer queen but i'll admit i enjoy looking at them lowrider of the years with their crazy mods but Elite's "El Rey" drives and is one clean as fucken ride


THAT IS ONE BAD ASS RIDE!!!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

925rider said:


> im more intrested in how many sets of tires you go threw a year than how man tophpys you have.


I hardly believe you like replacing tires! Lets not get carried away! Not to mention 70% of the people talking shit dont have cars worth trailoring anywhere! Personally I prefer driving my car places but I couldn't care less if the next person decides not too...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LIKE I SAID BEFORE....A CAR IS A PINCHE CAR..DRIVE THE PINCHE RANFLA....WHO CARES HOW MUCH U PUT IN IT..THATS THE PROBLEM WITH LOWRIDING TODAY..TOO MANY PEOPLE OVER GLAMOURIZING IT....LOWRIDING IS RIDING..PLAIN AND SIMPLE....ITS NOT A HOBBY ITS A LIFESTYLE..IF U WORRIED BOUT HOW MUCH MONEY U PUT IN IT..THEN DONT DO IT.....JUST A TRIP HOW PEOPLE TAKE CARE OF A CAR..BETTER THAN THEIR OWN BODIES....IM A OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER.....NOT A TROPHY KING..OR A TRAILER QUEEN..I LEAVE THAT TO THE SIMPLE MINDED GENTE..ALRATOZ....KEEP IT LOW N SLOW..


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> LIKE I SAID BEFORE....A CAR IS A PINCHE CAR..DRIVE THE PINCHE RANFLA....WHO CARES HOW MUCH U PUT IN IT..THATS THE PROBLEM WITH LOWRIDING TODAY..TOO MANY PEOPLE OVER GLAMOURIZING IT....LOWRIDING IS RIDING..PLAIN AND SIMPLE....ITS NOT A HOBBY ITS A LIFESTYLE..IF U WORRIED BOUT HOW MUCH MONEY U PUT IN IT..THEN DONT DO IT.....JUST A TRIP HOW PEOPLE TAKE CARE OF A CAR..BETTER THAN THEIR OWN BODIES....IM A OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDER.....NOT A TROPHY KING..OR A TRAILER QUEEN..I LEAVE THAT TO THE SIMPLE MINDED GENTE..ALRATOZ....KEEP IT LOW N SLOW..


:facepalm: lol you don't at all think it's simple minded to get so worked up about people who choose to trailer their cars ?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

phx rider said:


> :facepalm: lol you don't at all think it's simple minded to get so worked up about people who choose to trailer their cars ?


O WOW..THATS THE BEST U COULD COME OUT WITH....NO WONDER TRUE LOWRIDING IS DIEING..WHOS WORKED UP..IM JUST EXPRESSING MY OPINION ON LOWRIDER HOBBIEST..


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Best I could come with? Lol I was simply asking a question homegirl don't get your pantys in a bunch playa if you can't carry a simple conversation without your hemrrhoids flaring up maybe u shouldn't post on here? :buttkick:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

phx rider said:


> :facepalm: lol you don't at all think it's simple minded to get so worked up about people who choose to trailer their cars ?


:roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

phx rider said:


> Best I could come with? Lol I was simply asking a question homegirl don't get your pantys in a bunch playa if you can't carry a simple conversation without your hemrrhoids flaring up maybe u shouldn't post on here? :buttkick:


:rofl::roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

phx rider said:


> I hardly believe you like replacing tires! Lets not get carried away! Not to mention 70% of the people talking shit dont have cars worth trailoring anywhere! Personally I prefer driving my car places but I couldn't care less if the next person decides not too...


THATS RIGHT HOMIE!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, Well, Its funny. I was rolling with the mini truckers the other day, These guys had a shit load of mazdas with smoothed and painted frames 20-24" Rims on low pros and air ride. Not to mention NICE paint jobs. You know what they were doing? Throwing sparks, swerving all over the place and having fun. These guys spend a SHIT LOAD of time at work getting as much cash as possible while daily driving their trucks to dump a ton of money in their trucks. Yeah shit gets fucked up, Yeah those $300 a wheel rims get bent but who tf cares its apart of their lifestyle. A lifestyle that even THEY agree was(keyword WAS) influenced by lowriders. Its not so much that we care about what another man is doing in an evious or menacing way, we're wondering why you guys(trailer guys) would come into our raw, show and go, traditional style of life and mollest it with such bullshit? Its not even that trailering is bad because for some cars its understandable but when your answer is "I do it because I can afford to build a car that I won't drive everybody else just can't afford it" Thats the lamest, most immature, sell out reason anyone can give. If you can TRULY afford to go all out on it then drive that fucker too! Because I know SEVERAL cats who drive chromed out Impalas with juice ALL THE TIME in and out of state. Build it, drive it, contribute to our lifestyle. But don't try to put your bullshit way of riding off on your excessive funds. There's a difference between Being a lowrider and being a guy who owns a lowrider.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

:inout: didn't read anything after minitruckers ...:no:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

phx rider said:


> :inout: didn't read anything after minitruckers ...:no:


:roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HITTING SWITCHES ON TRAILER QUEENS. ALL Day ..EVERYDAY.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :facepalm::facepalm::nono::nono:..


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: dude with the impala tippin his shit ,while the other guy has a 96 CADDY ON A TRAILER !!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: dude with the impala tippin his shit ,while the other guy has a 96 CADDY ON A TRAILER !!!!!


:roflmao:


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

phx rider said:


> :inout: didn't read anything after minitruckers ...:no:


:roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

phx rider said:


> I hardly believe you like replacing tires! Lets not get carried away! Not to mention 70% of the people talking shit dont have cars worth trailoring anywhere! Personally I prefer driving my car places but I couldn't care less if the next person decides not too...


:werd::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: dude with the impala tippin his shit ,while the other guy has a 96 CADDY ON A TRAILER !!!!!


Bwuahahahaha the impala prolly worth 2-3X more than that caddy too


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PICTURE ME ROLLIN....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PICTURE US ROLLIN....:biggrin:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

I DONT EVER TRAILER MY LINCOLN TO THE SHOWS. I TOW IT. FUCK A TRAILER. TRAILERS ARE FOR BITCHES!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

phx rider said:


> :inout: didn't read anything after minitruckers ...:no:


lol


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

phx rider said:


> :inout: didn't read anything after minitruckers ...:no:


:tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

2nd year in a row - 12 hours of 105 degree freeway driving that weekend to the Tulsa Individuals picnic this time my club brother rolled his 63 with me. Full chrome undies and a blow out but hey we kept moving.























































get a flat, had a spare, kept rollin and fixed my rim with a lead hammer when I got home.


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Real stuff right their! That's why skim is the man!:thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Skim said:


> 2nd year in a row - 12 hours of 105 degree freeway driving that weekend to the Tulsa Individuals picnic this time my club brother rolled his 63 with me. Full chrome undies and a blow out but hey we kept moving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOW MUCH FOR THE BLOW-OUT TIRE... ILL GO PICK IT UP AND STRAP IT DOWN ON MY TRAILER! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

phx rider said:


> Real stuff right their! That's why skim is the man!:thumbsup:


honestly homie, to me its a lot more trouble and work loading a car on and off a trailer than turning the key in the ignition and just driving where u gotta go. 

There was a picnic the other day and a dude pulled in and blocked the whole shit up with his truck and trailer unloading his car. Then when it was time to leave. Nobody could get out of the park. He loaded and unloaded right there in the middle of where everybody was parking. I know sometimes cars can run poorly and not make the drive there or whatever but if you cant even putt putt that bitch into your parking slot from the outside parking lot, leave that shit at the pad. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

13OZKAR said:


> HEY HOW MUCH FOR THE BLOW-OUT TIRE... ILL GO PICK IT UP AND STRAP IT DOWN ON MY TRAILER! :biggrin:


aye homie you got so many nice cars you will need to hire a crew of drivers or a fleet of trailers, I got an idea! Lets trade, my slightly blown tire for one sick 59 rag! :x:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Skim said:


> honestly homie, to me its a lot more trouble and work loading a car on and off a trailer than turning the key in the ignition and just driving where u gotta go.
> 
> There was a picnic the other day and a dude pulled in and blocked the whole shit up with his truck and trailer unloading his car. Then when it was time to leave. Nobody could get out of the park. He loaded and unloaded right there in the middle of where everybody was parking. I know sometimes cars can run poorly and not make the drive there or whatever but if you cant even putt putt that bitch into your parking slot from the outside parking lot, leave that shit at the pad. :biggrin:


Co-signed


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Skim said:


> aye homie you got so many nice cars you will need to hire a crew of drivers or a fleet of trailers, I got an idea! Lets trade, my slightly blown tire for one sick 59 rag! :x:









... HEY WHY DONT WE JUST TRADE FOR A 58 RAG "SOON TO BE A TRAILER QUEEN"???   :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Skim said:


> 2nd year in a row - 12 hours of 105 degree freeway driving that weekend to the Tulsa Individuals picnic this time my club brother rolled his 63 with me. Full chrome undies and a blow out but hey we kept moving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS 64 & 63 HOMEBOY... THOSE ARE SOME BAD ASS TRAILER (ROLLIN) QUEENS!!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

phx rider said:


> :inout: didn't read anything after minitruckers ...:no:


Lol


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I can't lie I my shit it on the Blvd but fuck that I got a trailer if I'm going far away...


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

I snapped those pics from behind the wheel of my 64 and my wife drove my Cadi for me


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 529478
> ... HEY WHY DONT WE JUST TRADE FOR A 58 RAG "SOON TO BE A TRAILER QUEEN"???   :biggrin: :rofl:


Ok lets do it! Im ready when you are lol


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Enjoy your lowlows cruise them around you only live once it dont matter if you spend a little money or thousands into your ride it should be driven an cruised there are to many people now a days that are scared to drive an cruise there lowlows thats one of the reasons why alot of cruising spots are dead we need more rides out there at all the cruising spots were you guys are from now you cant be afraid who gives a fuck drive that bitch hop it drop it all the way to the ground let the frame scrape tile sparks start to fly out back in the days mostly everybody drove there lowlows to big shows an small shows even if it was far from were they lived if you look in old issues of lowrider magazine from way back like when they started the magazine you would see lowlow on the road cruising an driving to local big and small car shows and events and cruising spots in other citys and driving to far away car shows an events even if it was a full custom lowlow you would still see it out there on the road driving I dont care for trailer never have inless im buying a new project car then ill trailer it home but once that bitch is done you would never see my car on a trailer agin I drive my lowlows everywere even if they have alot of chrome custom paint alots of money into them whatever the case is its out there driving around on a daily an to car shows an events local an far away an I cruise it every weekend an out there street hopping I drop all the way to the ground let it scrape I just redo it or send the part to get rechromed people gotta learn to enjoy an have fun with there rides cruise them get rid of them fucking trailers its just a car we need more real rides out there agin I love this lifestyle so much im in it all the way not part time or only when a car shows come up im in it all the way


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

if your going to build a queen just save the money and build a model car if all your going to do is look at it


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> Enjoy your lowlows cruise them around you only live once it dont matter if you spend a little money or thousands into your ride it should be driven an cruised there are to many people now a days that are scared to drive an cruise there lowlows thats one of the reasons why alot of cruising spots are dead we need more rides out there at all the cruising spots were you guys are from now you cant be afraid who gives a fuck drive that bitch hop it drop it all the way to the ground let the frame scrape tile sparks start to fly out back in the days mostly everybody drove there lowlows to big shows an small shows even if it was far from were they lived if you look in old issues of lowrider magazine from way back like when they started the magazine you would see lowlow on the road cruising an driving to local big and small car shows and events and cruising spots in other citys and driving to far away car shows an events even if it was a full custom lowlow you would still see it out there on the road driving I dont care for trailer never have inless im buying a new project car then ill trailer it home but once that bitch is done you would never see my car on a trailer agin I drive my lowlows everywere even if they have alot of chrome custom paint alots of money into them whatever the case is its out there driving around on a daily an to car shows an events local an far away an I cruise it every weekend an out there street hopping I drop all the way to the ground let it scrape I just redo it or send the part to get rechromed people gotta learn to enjoy an have fun with there rides cruise them get rid of them fucking trailers its just a car we need more real rides out there agin I love this lifestyle so much im in it all the way not part time or only when a car shows come up im in it all the way


YUP..AMEN BRO..:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

I THINK 90-95% OF THE GUYS WHO OWEN TRAILER QUEENS DRIVE THEM! HERES AN EXAMPLE...












.... SO ARE THEY "TRAILER QUEENS" OR "HIGH CALIBER DRIVEABLE" LOWRIDERS??????? I THINK MOST FELLAS WHO BUST OUT WITH A HIGH CALIBER RIDE (TRAILER QUEEN) DONT DRIVE EM FOR THE FIRST YEAR OR SO.... BUT EVENTUALLY THEY DO, WHAT WOULD CAR SHOWS BE WITH OUT THESE HIGH CALIBER (TRAILER QUEEN(S)) RIDES????


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> I THINK 90-95% OF THE GUYS WHO OWEN TRAILER QUEENS DRIVE THEM! HERES AN EXAMPLE...
> View attachment 530314
> View attachment 530316
> .... SO ARE THEY "TRAILER QUEENS" OR "HIGH CALIBER DRIVEABLE" LOWRIDERS??????? I THINK MOST FELLAS WHO BUST OUT WITH A HIGH CALIBER RIDE (TRAILER QUEEN) DONT DRIVE EM FOR THE FIRST YEAR OR SO.... BUT EVENTUALLY THEY DO, WHAT WOULD CAR SHOWS BE WITH OUT THESE HIGH CALIBER (TRAILER QUEEN(S)) RIDES????


AGREED. I KNOW SOME OF THE ELITE CC MEMBERS. WHEN THEY BUILD HIGH CALIBER MAGAZINE FRONT COVER RIDES THEY THEY ARE PUT IN SHOWS FOR A FEW YEARS NOT JUST TO WHEN AWARDS IN SHOWING THE CRAFT AS WELL AS REPPING THERE PLAQUE. BUT TO REPRESENT THEIR BUSINESS ON THE LEVEL OF SERVICES THEY CAN PROVIDE FOR THEIR CUSTOMERS OR FUTURE CUSTOMERS. THEN THEY WHEN THEY THINK ITS TIME UNDER THEIR OWN DISCRESSION THEY RIDE THEM TO CRUISES AND NUMEROUS EVENTS.

THESE DECISIONS ARE NOT FOR EVERYONE. BUT THERE ARE DIFFERENT REASONS FOR EVERYBODY IF AND WHY THEY CHOOSE TO TRAILER OR NOT TO TRAILER. AS LONG AS THERE ARE BAD ASS RIDES IN THE STREET OR AT THE SHOWS WHO CARES. JUST DON'T MAKE THEM {UGLY AS HELL} AND ENJOY THEM HOW YOU SEE FIT.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

JROCK said:


> AGREED. I KNOW SOME OF THE ELITE CC MEMBERS. WHEN THEY BUILD HIGH CALIBER MAGAZINE FRONT COVER RIDES THEY THEY ARE PUT IN SHOWS FOR A FEW YEARS NOT JUST TO WHEN AWARDS IN SHOWING THE CRAFT AS WELL AS REPPING THERE PLAQUE. BUT TO REPRESENT THEIR BUSINESS ON THE LEVEL OF SERVICES THEY CAN PROVIDE FOR THEIR CUSTOMERS OR FUTURE CUSTOMERS. THEN THEY WHEN THEY THINK ITS TIME UNDER THEIR OWN DISCRESSION THEY RIDE THEM TO CRUISES AND NUMEROUS EVENTS.
> 
> THESE DECISIONS ARE NOT FOR EVERYONE. BUT THERE ARE DIFFERENT REASONS FOR EVERYBODY IF AND WHY THEY CHOOSE TO TRAILER OR NOT TO TRAILER. AS LONG AS THERE ARE BAD ASS RIDES IN THE STREET OR AT THE SHOWS WHO CARES. JUST DON'T MAKE THEM {UGLY AS HELL} AND ENJOY THEM HOW YOU SEE FIT.


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Your Car, Your Money and most important, Its your choice to drive or pull your ride. I have done both, and plan on still doing both, WHY, because I CAN..


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

uniques66 said:


> Your Car, Your Money and most important, Its your choice to drive or pull your ride. I have done both, and plan on still doing both, WHY, because I CAN..


:werd:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

uniques66 said:


> Your Car, Your Money and most important, Its your choice to drive or pull your ride. I have done both, and plan on still doing both, WHY, because I CAN..


:thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

JROCK said:


> :thumbsup::nicoderm:


I agree, have both one you could clown around it and one you take to Big shows, if you could do it....


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

uniques66 said:


> Your Car, Your Money and most important, Its your choice to drive or pull your ride. I have done both, and plan on still doing both, WHY, because I CAN..


Real talk!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

THATS WHY I PREFER BLVD NITEZ IN SAN JO....NO TRAILER QUEENS THERE..JUST TRUE LOWRIDERZ..ID RATHER CRUIZE THAN A CARSHOW .....YUP..OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDERZ....ALL THIS TALK BOUT..ITS MY MONEY...BLAH BLAH..WHO CARES..TRUE LOWRIDERS...RIDE......PERIOD..CASE CLOSED.....ITS A CAR.....LEAVE THE TRAILERS FOR THE BROKEN DOWN CARS....:biggrin:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> THATS WHY I PREFER BLVD NITEZ IN SAN JO....NO TRAILER QUEENS THERE..JUST TRUE LOWRIDERZ..ID RATHER CRUIZE THAN A CARSHOW .....YUP..OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDERZ....ALL THIS TALK BOUT..ITS MY MONEY...BLAH BLAH..WHO CARES..TRUE LOWRIDERS...RIDE......PERIOD..CASE CLOSED.....ITS A CAR.....LEAVE THE TRAILERS FOR THE BROKEN DOWN CARS....:biggrin:


i agree with you all the way bro on what you said true lowriders ride period case closed the streets are were its at were do you think it started before they started having big car show it started on the blvds cruising it seems that alot of people forgot about that yea its your money but why build a lowlow car if your not ganna drive it an enjoy it an let it sit in the garge colleting dust tile the next car show save your money an stick to building a full custom lowrider model car we need more real ridaz out there like back in the days beforge when there was a car show big or small one everybody was all pumped up an excited to go cruising right after the car shows or events was over now a days people just wanna pack up an put there lowlow on the trailers or if they drove them there alot of people just wanna go straught home now a days another excues is there scared that there ganna get pulled over an get a fucking ticket who gives a fuck its all part of lowriding im out there on the blvd cruising every weekend if not the next weekend after thats if I have something eales planed already I like blvd nights cruise night too when it comes up here in san jose its always a good turn out an alot of street rides an some full custom rides local an from out of town come hang out an cruise the blvd we been talking an thinking bout bringing the cruising back here every saturday or sunday or every other weekend hopefully we can get more people intrested an more people an out of towners to come join us much props to all the real ridaz still putting it down out there on the blvds in every city still


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

OPENIONS ARE LIKE ASSHOLES... EVERYONE HAS ONE...






SO WHO GIVES A FLYING FUCK IF YOU TRAILER IT OR CRUISE ON IT!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> OPENIONS ARE LIKE ASSHOLES... EVERYONE HAS ONE...
> View attachment 530731
> SO WHO GIVES A FLYING FUCK IF YOU TRAILER IT OR CRUISE ON IT!!!!:biggrin:


AS LONG AS YOU LOOK GOOD DOING IT FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT. :nicoderm::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP..ITZ FRIDAY..TIME TO PULL THE LOW LOW OUT..AND CRUIZ WITH THE FELLAZ....WICKED RIDAZ..NOR CALL CC..WE RIDE..WE DONT HIDE.....GUESS U TRAILER QUEENZ HAVE TO WAIT AROUND FOR A SHOW....:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP..ITZ FRIDAY..TIME TO PULL THE LOW LOW OUT..AND CRUIZ WITH THE FELLAZ....WICKED RIDAZ..NOR CALL CC..WE RIDE..WE DONT HIDE.....GUESS U TRAILER QUEENZ HAVE TO WAIT AROUND FOR A SHOW....:roflmao::roflmao:


LOL ITS A NICE DAY OUT HERE IN SAN JOSE TO CRUISE AROUND IN THE LOWLOWS WITH THE HOMIES AND HITTING SWITCHES AN HOPPING WE RIDE WE DONT HIDE GUESS YOU PART TIME LOWRIDERS AKA TRAILER QUEENS WILL HAVE TO WAIT AROUND FOR THE NEXT SHOW


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> LOL ITS A NICE DAY OUT HERE IN SAN JOSE TO CRUISE AROUND IN THE LOWLOWS WITH THE HOMIES AND HITTING SWITCHES AN HOPPING WE RIDE WE DONT HIDE GUESS YOU PART TIME LOWRIDERS AKA TRAILER QUEENS WILL HAVE TO WAIT AROUND FOR THE NEXT SHOW


YUP A FIRME SAT NITE..TIME TO TAKE THE LOW LOW OUT......JUST WHAT A CAR WAS MADE FOR TO RIDE..LOW N SLOW.....TRAILER QUEENS..ITS LIKE BEING HEALTHY AND TAKING A PINCHE WHEELCHAIR INSTEAD OF WALKING..CAUSE U DONT WANNA SCRATCH YOUR SHOES..:roflmao:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

seen a page on facebook wrecked lowriders,and just about all of them are trailer queens flipping over .


----------



## Mafioso1988 (Jul 6, 2011)

214monte said:


> seen a page on facebook wrecked lowriders,and just about all of them are trailer queens flipping over .


Pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

I DROVE MY RANFLA ALL WEEK N WEEKEND... AND AGAIN THIS WEEK, DONT HAVE TO WAIT FOR THE WEEKEND!!!!






AND THEY CALL THEM SELFS TRUE RIDERS... TTT FOR THE WEEKEND CRUISING QUEENS!!!!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Mafioso1988 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!!!


Unfortunatley it does happen. Last one i remeber is that fully patterned n chromed acqua 58 (cant remeber the name or club) that bounced all over inside the enclosed trailer while it was flippin over....sad shit, it looked as if it was attaked by a group of crazy fellas with BFHs....totally wasted.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

... THIS BITHCH IS DRIVING ALL 7 DAYS OF THE WEEK... NOT JUST WEEKENDS, I DONT WAIT FOR FRIDAYS OR SATURDAYS!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

TTT FOR THE WEEKEND QUEENS!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 531719
> ... THIS BITHCH IS DRIVING ALL 7 DAYS OF THE WEEK... NOT JUST WEEKENDS, I DONT WAIT FOR FRIDAYS OR SATURDAYS!!!
> View attachment 531721


SO DO I..AND ANYONE CAN DRIVE LOCAL..TRY DRIVING OUT OF TOWN..A TRAILER QUEEN IS ALWAYS A TRAILER QUEEN..:roflmao:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 531719
> ... THIS BITHCH IS DRIVING ALL 7 DAYS OF THE WEEK... NOT JUST WEEKENDS, I DONT WAIT FOR FRIDAYS OR SATURDAYS!!!
> View attachment 531721


Right on! :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

..YUP..WE RIDE..WHO NEEDS TRAILERZ..:biggrin:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

Mafioso1988 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!!!


dont start that pics or it didnt happen shit there are plenty of topics an some threads on here with pics of crashes an trailers fliped over with show cars on them you have to look around for the topics on here true factes unfortenly


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

I dont wait tile the weekend I drive an cruise my lowlows 7 days year around even bad weather an rainny season my lowlows go with me to work preity much everywere I go an out of town an out state in them too when go on trips or vist family or car shows we some real ridaz who needs a trailer way more funner to drive an cruise then to let it sit there let it collect dust an stare at it when you could be enjoying it


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> ..YUP..WE RIDE..WHO NEEDS TRAILERZ..:biggrin:


thats right bro you you comming back down agin for the next blvd nights cruising? its comming up agin


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> SO DO I..AND ANYONE CAN DRIVE LOCAL..TRY DRIVING OUT OF TOWN..A TRAILER QUEEN IS ALWAYS A TRAILER QUEEN..:roflmao:


WHO SAID I DONT DRIVE MY RIDES OUT OF TOWN?... DRIVE THAT SHIT ALL WEEK ESE!!!! ANYONE CAN JUST PULL THEIR SHIT OUT ON WEEKENDS! WEEKEND QUEENS WILL ALWAYS BE WEEKEND QUEENS!!! 






 I DONT NEED TO POST VIDEOS TO PROVE A SENSLESS POINT!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> WHO SAID I DONT DRIVE MY RIDES OUT OF TOWN?... DRIVE THAT SHIT ALL WEEK ESE!!!! ANYONE CAN JUST PULL THEIR SHIT OUT ON WEEKENDS! WEEKEND QUEENS WILL ALWAYS BE WEEKEND QUEENS!!!
> View attachment 531868
> I DONT NEED TO POST VIDEOS TO PROVE A SENSLESS POINT!!!
> View attachment 531869


LIKE I SAID....I RIDE..MONDAY TUES..SUNDAY ..NO BIG DEAL....BUT DO U HAVE VIDEO OF U RIDING OUT OF TOWN....OR IS IT TRAILERED VATO....YUP CASE CLOSED....:roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

San Jo LowRidin 4 Life said:


> thats right bro you you comming back down agin for the next blvd nights cruising? its comming up agin


YUP..:thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 531719
> ... THIS BITHCH IS DRIVING ALL 7 DAYS OF THE WEEK... NOT JUST WEEKENDS, I DONT WAIT FOR FRIDAYS OR SATURDAYS!!!
> View attachment 531721


clean ride!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP..ITZ FRIDAY..TIME TO PULL THE LOW LOW OUT..AND CRUIZ WITH THE FELLAZ....WEEKEND RIDAZ..NOR CALL CC..WE RIDE..WE DONT HIDE.....GUESS U TRAILER QUEENZ HAVE TO WAIT AROUND FOR A SHOW....:roflmao::roflmao:


HUMMM DOES THAT SAY MON, TUES, WED, THURS.... SEEMS LIKE YOU ONLY GET HAPPY TO RIDE ON THE WEEKENDS!!!






WEEKEND QUEENS!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

LOL THIS DAMN TOPIC TOOK OFF THE PAST COUPLE DAYS!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

Skim said:


> LOL THIS DAMN TOPIC TOOK OFF THE PAST COUPLE DAYS!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

red63rag said:


> clean ride!!!!


BAD ASS 63 HOMEBOY!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SUP OSCAR, I CANT LIE IT KEEPS ME ENTERTAINED :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ME TOO!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

gracias......


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

red63rag said:


> gracias......


you fellas have some nice ass rides in your club... you aint fucking around!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Guys sound like a bunch of idiots. Congrats you have a car that drives. :uh:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

lone star said:


> Guys sound like a bunch of idiots. Congrats you have a car that drives. :uh:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> ..YUP..WE RIDE..WHO NEEDS TRAILERZ..:biggrin:


Nothing there thats "trailer worthy" anyways......... :rofl:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 531719
> ... THIS BITHCH IS DRIVING ALL 7 DAYS OF THE WEEK... NOT JUST WEEKENDS, I DONT WAIT FOR FRIDAYS OR SATURDAYS!!!
> View attachment 531721


nice


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

leg46y said:


> Nothing there thats "trailer worthy" anyways......... :rofl:


AWWW..A BUTT HURT TRAILER QUEEN.....WHY U CRYING....YEA I KNOW..TRAILERS ARE FOR BROKEN DOWN CARS..WE RIDE HOMIE....YUP..:roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:run:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:finger:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Problem is the fact that cruzin is dead. Only on special events like Blvd Night, Cinco De Mayo and so on you see cars driving around. Case in point, this past weekend I was back in San Jo pulling a Trailer Queen 77 Coupe DeVille (Brandon's Crossroads) and hit the 'Dog' on Santa Clara St. Friday Night to catch up with some old friends. the parking lot was full but, the streets were empty. I asked if this is how it is every weekend, and the responce was "Yes, unless there is a car show or something special going on". There is some Hard Core Grass Root Low Riders at the Dog doing there thing every weekend and I give them the Up Most RESPECT for doing so but, the days of every weekend King & Story packed as far as the eye can see is truly over. The younger generation wants everyone to own Impalas & have them full show or you aint a true rider. True Rider, I see this term everywere, and still don't understand what it means? Im still stuck on Low Riding as a Life Style, and I don't have be riding in my car, or pulling one to be a True Rider, its in my Heart and in every car I have ever built with my own two hands. I can be driving the wifes honda and then All Day Music by War come on the radio, and within a few seconds, I am sitting a little lower in the seat, and I have a slight lean to one side. YEA, thats my Life Style and I don't even need to be in my car to feel it, and that is from the Heart


----------



## el guey (Aug 26, 2012)

uniques66 said:


> Problem is the fact that cruzin is dead. Only on special events like Blvd Night, Cinco De Mayo and so on you see cars driving around. Case in point, this past weekend I was back in San Jo pulling a Trailer Queen 77 Coupe DeVille (Brandon's Crossroads) and hit the 'Dog' on Santa Clara St. Friday Night to catch up with some old friends. the parking lot was full but, the streets were empty. I asked if this is how it is every weekend, and the responce was "Yes, unless there is a car show or something special going on". There is some Hard Core Grass Root Low Riders at the Dog doing there thing every weekend and I give them the Up Most RESPECT for doing so but, the days of every weekend King & Story packed as far as the eye can see is truly over. The younger generation wants everyone to own Impalas & have them full show or you aint a true rider. True Rider, I see this term everywere, and still don't understand what it means? Im still stuck on Low Riding as a Life Style, and I don't have be riding in my car, or pulling one to be a True Rider, its in my Heart and in every car I have ever built with my own two hands. I can be driving the wifes honda and then All Day Music by War come on the radio, and within a few seconds, I am sitting a little lower in the seat, and I have a slight lean to one side. YEA, thats my Life Style and I don't even need to be in my car to feel it, and that is from the Heart


 X2!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

el guey said:


> X2!!!


YUP


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

uniques66 said:


> Problem is the fact that cruzin is dead. Only on special events like Blvd Night, Cinco De Mayo and so on you see cars driving around. Case in point, this past weekend I was back in San Jo pulling a Trailer Queen 77 Coupe DeVille (Brandon's Crossroads) and hit the 'Dog' on Santa Clara St. Friday Night to catch up with some old friends. the parking lot was full but, the streets were empty. I asked if this is how it is every weekend, and the responce was "Yes, unless there is a car show or something special going on". There is some Hard Core Grass Root Low Riders at the Dog doing there thing every weekend and I give them the Up Most RESPECT for doing so but, the days of every weekend King & Story packed as far as the eye can see is truly over. The younger generation wants everyone to own Impalas & have them full show or you aint a true rider. True Rider, I see this term everywere, and still don't understand what it means? Im still stuck on Low Riding as a Life Style, and I don't have be riding in my car, or pulling one to be a True Rider, its in my Heart and in every car I have ever built with my own two hands. I can be driving the wifes honda and then All Day Music by War come on the radio, and within a few seconds, I am sitting a little lower in the seat, and I have a slight lean to one side. YEA, thats my Life Style and I don't even need to be in my car to feel it, and that is from the Heart


REAL TALK. :boink::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LIKE THE OLD SAYING GOES....THERES TROPHY KINGZ..TRAILER QUEENZ....AND THEN THEREZ LOWRIDERZ....WHERE DO U STAND....LOWRIDING IS NOT A HOBBY..ITZ A LIFESTYLE....SO ALL YOU TRUE LOWRIDERZ.....LETZ NOT LET LOWRIDING DIE....BRING OUT THOSE LOW LOWZ....OR ELSE..SOON U WILL SEE NOTHING BUT TRAILER QUEENZ AT CARSHOWZ.......AND ON THE ROAD.....:facepalm:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> AWWW..A BUTT HURT TRAILER QUEEN.....WHY U CRYING....YEA I KNOW..TRAILERS ARE FOR BROKEN DOWN CARS..WE RIDE HOMIE....YUP..:roflmao:


*NOBODY* trailers their lowlows down here. But i do see some peoples point when they have a fresh ride that theyre taking long distance or just cleaned and going to a show. But they need to be TOP NOTCH. Not like nearly all the rides in your video. Barely plaque worthy. :wave:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Imagine taking this on a 500mile cruise?


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I hate replacing tires every few months, but love cruising. I understand why some may not drive theirs a whole lot, but please at least drive it a bit, that's truly what gets people hooked. Seeing a badass lowrider on the streets, otherwise people don't even know they exist. If I had the money id have a street ride and a top shelf show car, cuz they are amazing works of art. I wish crusiing wass stronger like the 90s and story and king, that must have been the biggest rush to have experienced story and king. I did experince some good crusing in the 90s and there's still some decent cruises, but I wish everyone brought there rides out to cruise every weekend, cruise, not park. Much props to skys the limit. A lowrider that don't cruise is like a boxer that don't fight.


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

SPOOK82 said:


> I THINK YOU SHOULD ENJOY YOUR CAR AND DRIVE IT THAT'S WHAT CARS ARE MADE FOR "TO DRIVE"
> NOW I UNDERSTAND PEOPLE THAT HAVE TURN TABLE CARS DONT WANT TO DRIVE THEM AND WOULD RATHER TRAILER THEM EVERY WHERE SO THEY DONT CHIP UP PAINT AND CHROME /GOLD BUT I STILL THINK THEY SHOULD AT LEAST DRIVE THEM TO SOME HOMETOWN SHOWS "JUST LOOKS MORE BAD ASS TO SEE THEM ROLLING AND HITTING BLOCKS" THEN TO SEE THEM UP ON TRAILERS
> 
> I DRIVE MY CARS EVERYWHERE I GO EVEN IF ITS OUT OF STATE


:thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

MY MAN MR. CHINGAZ. LOWRIDING HAS NOT DIED AND IS NEVER GOING TO DIE JUST BECAUSE THERE IS NOT MUCH LOWRIDING ON THE STREETS TO YOUR LIKING. NO MATTER HOW MUCH GUILT TRIP SPEECHES YOU KEEP REPEATING. LOWRIDING HAS JUST EVOLVED TO A DIFFERENT PLATO. THIS WAS DUE TO LAW CHANGES, BUSINESSES, ECONOMY, AND NEW ACCEPTANCE NOW OF VARIOUS CAR SHOWS THAT'S ACCEPTING LOWRIDERS IN THEIR EVENTS, AND OF COURSE THE OPPOSITE OF REJECTING LOWRIDERS AT CERTAIN PLACES OR EVENTS. SO WITH THAT BEING SAID IT'S NOT THAT SIMPLE ANY MORE AS YOU WANT IT TO BE. SURE I'M CONFIDENT PEOPLE WANT TO CRUISE THERE RIDES AND THE ONES THAT DUE THESE DAYS CHOOSE TO CRUISE ON SPECIAL EVENTS TO SHOW OFF THE BEAUTY OF THERE CREATIONS, LIKE PICNICS, CHARITY EVENTS, BENEFITS, COMMUNITY PARADES, HOLIDAYS LIKE CINCO DE MAYO, WEDDINGS, ROUTE 66, WHITTIER BLVD, AND SO ON. NOT JUST THE STREET IN THE DARK WITH NO CHICKS IN SITE :nicoderm:.THIS IN TURN IS NOT TO TURN AWAY FROM TRADITION. BUT TO MOVE FORWARD TO EVEN A BIGGER AUDIANCE OUTSIDE OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.

A PERFECT EXAMPLE. THE {GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW} IS ONE OF THE MOST PRESTEGIOUS HOT ROD SHOWS IN THE STATES. THE SHOW RECENTLY STARTED INVITING THE BEST REPRESENTATIVES OF LOWRIDERS TO COMPETE AGAINST THE BEST OF OTHER TOP SELECT BUILT LOWRIDERS. AND SOME WERE NOT AS YOU CALL IT TRAILER QUEENS. BUT EVEN IF THEY WERE WHO ARE YOU OR ANY ONE TO DICTATE WHO IS A LOWRIDER AND WHO IS NOT BY THE DETERMINATION OF WHO DRIVES THERE CARS TO {PLEASE} A BUNCH OF DUDES. SEVERAL OF THESE TRAILER KINGS AND QUEENS AS YOU REFERED TO ARE {O.G.'s} THAT ARE OLDER THAN PROBABLY YOU OR I THAT BEEN THERE DONE THAT IN REGARDS TO CRUISING. AND I'M SURE YOU WOULDN'T GO UP TO THEM AND CALL THEM TRAILER QUEENS IN PERSON LIKE THE IMPERIALS, EASTSIDE, ELITE, STYLE, LIFESTYLE, PREMIER, AND SO FORTH.
THERE ARE MANY WAYS TO BE A LOWRIDER. NOT JUST ONE WAY AS YOU DESCRIBE IT. YES A CAR IS BUILT TO DRIVE. BUT A LOWRIDER IS A WORK OF ART AND SOME PEOPLE CHOOSE TO BUILD THERE WORK OF ART TO SHOW THE BEAUTY OF THE CULTURE TO THE WORLD. WHY HATE ON THAT IF IT SHOWS A POSITIVE LIGHT TO PEOPLE WHO DON'T HAVE THE KNOWLEDGE OR APPRECIATION OF THE LOWRIDER AND THE PEOPLE BEHIND THEM. AS LONG AS YOU REPRESENT THE LOWRIDER CULTURE WITH YOUR BEST FOOT FORWARD IN THE PUBLICS EYE FROM THE STREET TO THE SHOWS YOU ARE A TRUE LOWRIDER. {IMO} :thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:

GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JROCK said:


> MY MAN MR. CHINGAZ. LOWRIDING HAS NOT DIED AND IS NEVER GOING TO DIE JUST BECAUSE THERE IS NOT MUCH LOWRIDING ON THE STREETS TO YOUR LIKING. NO MATTER HOW MUCH GUILT TRIP SPEECHES YOU KEEP REPEATING. LOWRIDING HAS JUST EVOLVED TO A DIFFERENT PLATO. THIS WAS DUE TO LAW CHANGES, BUSINESSES, ECONOMY, AND NEW ACCEPTANCE NOW OF VARIOUS CAR SHOWS THAT'S ACCEPTING LOWRIDERS IN THEIR EVENTS, AND OF COURSE THE OPPOSITE OF REJECTING LOWRIDERS AT CERTAIN PLACES OR EVENTS. SO WITH THAT BEING SAID IT'S NOT THAT SIMPLE ANY MORE AS YOU WANT IT TO BE. SURE I'M CONFIDENT PEOPLE WANT TO CRUISE THERE RIDES AND THE ONES THAT DUE THESE DAYS CHOOSE TO CRUISE ON SPECIAL EVENTS TO SHOW OFF THE BEAUTY OF THERE CREATIONS, LIKE PICNICS, CHARITY EVENTS, BENEFITS, COMMUNITY PARADES, HOLIDAYS LIKE CINCO DE MAYO, WEDDINGS, ROUTE 66, WHITTIER BLVD, AND SO ON. NOT JUST THE STREET IN THE DARK WITH NO CHICKS IN SITE :nicoderm:.THIS IN TURN IS NOT TO TURN AWAY FROM TRADITION. BUT TO MOVE FORWARD TO EVEN A BIGGER AUDIANCE OUTSIDE OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> 
> A PERFECT EXAMPLE. THE {GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW} IS ONE OF THE MOST PRESTEGIOUS HOT ROD SHOWS IN THE STATES. THE SHOW RECENTLY STARTED INVITING THE BEST REPRENTATIVES OF LOWRIDERS TO COMPETE AGAINST THE BEST OF OTHER TOP SELECT BUILT LOWRIDERS. AND SOME WERE NOT AS YOU CALL IT TRAILER QUEENS. BUT EVEN IF THEY WERE WHO ARE YOU OR ANY ONE TO DICTATE WHO IS A LOWRIDER AND WHO IS NOT BY THE DETERMINATION OF WHO DRIVES THERE CARS TO {PLEASE} A BUNCH OF DUDES. SEVERAL OF THESE TRAILER KINGS AND QUEENS AS YOU REFERED TO ARE {O.G.'S} THAT ARE OLDER THAN PROBABLY YOU OR I THAT BEEN THERE DONE THAT IN REGARDS TO CRUISING. AND I'M SURE YOU WOULDN'T GO UP TO THEM AND CALL THEM TRAILER QUEENS IN PERSON LIKE THE IMPERIALS, EASTSIDE, ELITE, STYLE, LIFESTYLE, PREMIER, AND SO FORTH.
> THERE ARE MANY WAYS TO BE A LOWRIDER. NOT JUST ONE WAY AS YOU DESCRIBE IT. YES A CAR IS BUILT TO DRIVE. BUT A LOWRIDER IS A WORK OF ART AND SOME PEOPLE CHOOSE TO BUILD THERE WORK OF ART TO SHOW THE BEAUTY OF THE CULTURE TO THE WORLD. WHY HATE ON THAT IF IT SHOWS A POSITIVE LIGHT TO PEOPLE WHO DON'T HAVE THE KNOWLEDGE OR APPRECIATION OF THE LOWRIDER AND THE PEOPLE BEHIND THEM. AS LONG AS YOU REPRESENT THE LOWRIDER CULTURE WITH YOUR BEST FOOT FORWARD IN THE PUBLICS EYE FROM THE STREET TO THE SHOWS YOU ARE A TRUE LOWRIDER. {IMO} :thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:
> ...


:facepalm:ITZ.CALLED LOWRIDING....OTHER THAN THAT..U A HOBBIEST....ID RATHER CRUIZE ANY DAY..THAN A CARSHOW......RIDING..GET IT..AND LOW.....SO ENJOY YOUR TRAILERS...WHILE WE ROLL ..LOW N SLOW.....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> I hate replacing tires every few months, but love cruising. I understand why some may not drive theirs a whole lot, but please at least drive it a bit, that's truly what gets people hooked. Seeing a badass lowrider on the streets, otherwise people don't even know they exist. If I had the money id have a street ride and a top shelf show car, cuz they are amazing works of art. I wish crusiing wass stronger like the 90s and story and king, that must have been the biggest rush to have experienced story and king. I did experince some good crusing in the 90s and there's still some decent cruises, but I wish everyone brought there rides out to cruise every weekend, cruise, not park. Much props to skys the limit. A lowrider that don't cruise is like a boxer that don't fight.


YUP..TRUE FACT....TAKE THE LOW LOWS OUT.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

leg46y said:


> Imagine taking this on a 500mile cruise?


IF U SCARED OF HOW MUCH MONEY U PUT..THEN DONT DO IT.....ITZ A SHAME THAT U LIMIT YUR CAR JUST TO SHOWS....WOW....NO WONDER YOUNGSTERS ARE GETTING INTO THE BIG RIM SHIT..THEY NEVER SEE LOWRIDERZ ON THE STREETZ....:facepalm:


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :facepalm:ITZ.CALLED LOWRIDING....OTHER THAN THAT..U A HOBBIEST....ID RATHER CRUIZE ANY DAY..THAN A CARSHOW......RIDING..GET IT..AND LOW.....SO ENJOY YOUR TRAILERS...WHILE WE ROLL ..LOW N SLOW.....:biggrin:


i agree with you bro I rather drive an cruise my lowlows any day the a show I dont care for trophies I like seeing the beautiful works of art on the streets cruising low N slow with the bad ass jams bumping


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

hno:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

Just like hoppers


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP..NO TRAILER QUEENZ MENTIONED IN THIZ BAD ROLA....JUST TRUE LOWRIDERZ..WHO RIDE..


----------



## San Jo LowRidin 4 Life (Sep 14, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> IF U SCARED OF HOW MUCH MONEY U PUT..THEN DONT DO IT.....ITZ A SHAME THAT U LIMIT YUR CAR JUST TO SHOWS....WOW....NO WONDER YOUNGSTERS ARE GETTING INTO THE BIG RIM SHIT..THEY NEVER SEE LOWRIDERZ ON THE STREETZ....:facepalm:


very true bro thats a shame I dont like those dunker cars if here were alot more real ridaz out there youngsters would get more into lowriding I like I did an lots an many of you did an people would be intrested in cruising agin it still wouldnt be like back in the days but it would be more people out there cruising then non at all we gotta ride an cruise an teach an show the youngsters how cruisings done


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

JROCK said:


> MY MAN MR. CHINGAZ. LOWRIDING HAS NOT DIED AND IS NEVER GOING TO DIE JUST BECAUSE THERE IS NOT MUCH LOWRIDING ON THE STREETS TO YOUR LIKING. NO MATTER HOW MUCH GUILT TRIP SPEECHES YOU KEEP REPEATING. LOWRIDING HAS JUST EVOLVED TO A DIFFERENT PLATO. THIS WAS DUE TO LAW CHANGES, BUSINESSES, ECONOMY, AND NEW ACCEPTANCE NOW OF VARIOUS CAR SHOWS THAT'S ACCEPTING LOWRIDERS IN THEIR EVENTS, AND OF COURSE THE OPPOSITE OF REJECTING LOWRIDERS AT CERTAIN PLACES OR EVENTS. SO WITH THAT BEING SAID IT'S NOT THAT SIMPLE ANY MORE AS YOU WANT IT TO BE. SURE I'M CONFIDENT PEOPLE WANT TO CRUISE THERE RIDES AND THE ONES THAT DUE THESE DAYS CHOOSE TO CRUISE ON SPECIAL EVENTS TO SHOW OFF THE BEAUTY OF THERE CREATIONS, LIKE PICNICS, CHARITY EVENTS, BENEFITS, COMMUNITY PARADES, HOLIDAYS LIKE CINCO DE MAYO, WEDDINGS, ROUTE 66, WHITTIER BLVD, AND SO ON. NOT JUST THE STREET IN THE DARK WITH NO CHICKS IN SITE :nicoderm:.THIS IN TURN IS NOT TO TURN AWAY FROM TRADITION. BUT TO MOVE FORWARD TO EVEN A BIGGER AUDIANCE OUTSIDE OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> 
> A PERFECT EXAMPLE. THE {GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW} IS ONE OF THE MOST PRESTEGIOUS HOT ROD SHOWS IN THE STATES. THE SHOW RECENTLY STARTED INVITING THE BEST REPRENTATIVES OF LOWRIDERS TO COMPETE AGAINST THE BEST OF OTHER TOP SELECT BUILT LOWRIDERS. AND SOME WERE NOT AS YOU CALL IT TRAILER QUEENS. BUT EVEN IF THEY WERE WHO ARE YOU OR ANY ONE TO DICTATE WHO IS A LOWRIDER AND WHO IS NOT BY THE DETERMINATION OF WHO DRIVES THERE CARS TO {PLEASE} A BUNCH OF DUDES. SEVERAL OF THESE TRAILER KINGS AND QUEENS AS YOU REFERED TO ARE {O.G.'S} THAT ARE OLDER THAN PROBABLY YOU OR I THAT BEEN THERE DONE THAT IN REGARDS TO CRUISING. AND I'M SURE YOU WOULDN'T GO UP TO THEM AND CALL THEM TRAILER QUEENS IN PERSON LIKE THE IMPERIALS, EASTSIDE, ELITE, STYLE, LIFESTYLE, PREMIER, AND SO FORTH.
> THERE ARE MANY WAYS TO BE A LOWRIDER. NOT JUST ONE WAY AS YOU DESCRIBE IT. YES A CAR IS BUILT TO DRIVE. BUT A LOWRIDER IS A WORK OF ART AND SOME PEOPLE CHOOSE TO BUILD THERE WORK OF ART TO SHOW THE BEAUTY OF THE CULTURE TO THE WORLD. WHY HATE ON THAT IF IT SHOWS A POSITIVE LIGHT TO PEOPLE WHO DON'T HAVE THE KNOWLEDGE OR APPRECIATION OF THE LOWRIDER AND THE PEOPLE BEHIND THEM. AS LONG AS YOU REPRESENT THE LOWRIDER CULTURE WITH YOUR BEST FOOT FORWARD IN THE PUBLICS EYE FROM THE STREET TO THE SHOWS YOU ARE A TRUE LOWRIDER. {IMO} :thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:
> ...


Very well put G...but I'd say your wasting your time trying to explain that to these guys, I get the feeling l they just wanna be bitter and have a reason to feel good about their shortcomings....


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Wtf?? :buttkick:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

phx rider said:


> Very well put G...but I'd say your wasting your time trying to explain that to these guys, I get the feeling l they just wanna be bitter and have a reason to feel good about their shortcomings....


:yes::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

JROCK said:


> MY MAN MR. CHINGAZ. LOWRIDING HAS NOT DIED AND IS NEVER GOING TO DIE JUST BECAUSE THERE IS NOT MUCH LOWRIDING ON THE STREETS TO YOUR LIKING. NO MATTER HOW MUCH GUILT TRIP SPEECHES YOU KEEP REPEATING. LOWRIDING HAS JUST EVOLVED TO A DIFFERENT PLATO. THIS WAS DUE TO LAW CHANGES, BUSINESSES, ECONOMY, AND NEW ACCEPTANCE NOW OF VARIOUS CAR SHOWS THAT'S ACCEPTING LOWRIDERS IN THEIR EVENTS, AND OF COURSE THE OPPOSITE OF REJECTING LOWRIDERS AT CERTAIN PLACES OR EVENTS. SO WITH THAT BEING SAID IT'S NOT THAT SIMPLE ANY MORE AS YOU WANT IT TO BE. SURE I'M CONFIDENT PEOPLE WANT TO CRUISE THERE RIDES AND THE ONES THAT DUE THESE DAYS CHOOSE TO CRUISE ON SPECIAL EVENTS TO SHOW OFF THE BEAUTY OF THERE CREATIONS, LIKE PICNICS, CHARITY EVENTS, BENEFITS, COMMUNITY PARADES, HOLIDAYS LIKE CINCO DE MAYO, WEDDINGS, ROUTE 66, WHITTIER BLVD, AND SO ON. NOT JUST THE STREET IN THE DARK WITH NO CHICKS IN SITE :nicoderm:.THIS IN TURN IS NOT TO TURN AWAY FROM TRADITION. BUT TO MOVE FORWARD TO EVEN A BIGGER AUDIANCE OUTSIDE OF THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY.
> 
> A PERFECT EXAMPLE. THE {GRAND NATIONAL ROADSTER SHOW} IS ONE OF THE MOST PRESTEGIOUS HOT ROD SHOWS IN THE STATES. THE SHOW RECENTLY STARTED INVITING THE BEST REPRENTATIVES OF LOWRIDERS TO COMPETE AGAINST THE BEST OF OTHER TOP SELECT BUILT LOWRIDERS. AND SOME WERE NOT AS YOU CALL IT TRAILER QUEENS. BUT EVEN IF THEY WERE WHO ARE YOU OR ANY ONE TO DICTATE WHO IS A LOWRIDER AND WHO IS NOT BY THE DETERMINATION OF WHO DRIVES THERE CARS TO {PLEASE} A BUNCH OF DUDES. SEVERAL OF THESE TRAILER KINGS AND QUEENS AS YOU REFERED TO ARE {O.G.'S} THAT ARE OLDER THAN PROBABLY YOU OR I THAT BEEN THERE DONE THAT IN REGARDS TO CRUISING. AND I'M SURE YOU WOULDN'T GO UP TO THEM AND CALL THEM TRAILER QUEENS IN PERSON LIKE THE IMPERIALS, EASTSIDE, ELITE, STYLE, LIFESTYLE, PREMIER, AND SO FORTH.
> THERE ARE MANY WAYS TO BE A LOWRIDER. NOT JUST ONE WAY AS YOU DESCRIBE IT. YES A CAR IS BUILT TO DRIVE. BUT A LOWRIDER IS A WORK OF ART AND SOME PEOPLE CHOOSE TO BUILD THERE WORK OF ART TO SHOW THE BEAUTY OF THE CULTURE TO THE WORLD. WHY HATE ON THAT IF IT SHOWS A POSITIVE LIGHT TO PEOPLE WHO DON'T HAVE THE KNOWLEDGE OR APPRECIATION OF THE LOWRIDER AND THE PEOPLE BEHIND THEM. AS LONG AS YOU REPRESENT THE LOWRIDER CULTURE WITH YOUR BEST FOOT FORWARD IN THE PUBLICS EYE FROM THE STREET TO THE SHOWS YOU ARE A TRUE LOWRIDER. {IMO} :thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:
> ...









... WELL SAID!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

leg46y said:


> Nothing there thats "trailer worthy" anyways......... :rofl:


:roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

leg46y said:


> *NOBODY* trailers their lowlows down here. But i do see some peoples point when they have a fresh ride that theyre taking long distance or just cleaned and going to a show. But they need to be TOP NOTCH. Not like nearly all the rides in your video. Barely plaque worthy. :wave:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

<font size="5">



..ONE DAY U TRAILER QUEENZ CAN CRUIZE LIKE A REAL LOWRIDER..MAYBE.....:roflmao:


----------



## EL Presumido (May 13, 2012)

HARBOR RIDER said:


> I THINK THAT A LOWRIDER SHOULD DRIVE NO MATTER HOW CLEAN IT IS AND YOU TO TAP THEM SWITCHS I NO THERE ARE TIMES THAT A RIDE NEEDS TO BE ON A TRAILER FOR ONE REASON OR ANOTHER MAYBE A SHOW TO FAR FROM THE PAD OR A BREAK DOWN BUT THATS IT THERE ARE FOOLS THAT TRAILER THERE RIDES DOWN THE FUCKIN BLOCK NOW THATS SORRY! YES I NO YOU DONT WANT NOBODY TO FUCK YOUR RIDE UP AND AND ALL. BUT HOW DO YOU ENJOY YOUR RIDE IF YOU CANT GET PASS THAT THATS WHAT I THINK !


Right on bro...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

..WHEN YOUR TRAILER CAR IS IN GARAGE..THIS IS WHAT HAPPENS TO REAL LOWRIDERZ.....YUP..THEY WANNA SEE REAL LOWRIDERZ..ALL THE WAY FROM FRANCE..THEY CAME..:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

EL Presumido said:


> Right on bro...


AMEN CARNAL....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

<<<<<<<IS HAVING FUN PISSING OFF TRAILER QUEENZ.....:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BRING BACK THE OLD SKOOL LOWRIDING..TRAILER QUEENS WATCH VIDEO AND LEARN WHY DRIVING YUR CAR IS A MUST....U THINK YOUR THE ONLY ONE WHO PUTS MONEY IN THE CAR......:roflmao:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> <font size="5">
> 
> 
> 
> ..ONE DAY U TRAILER QUEENZ CAN CRUIZE LIKE A REAL LOWRIDER..MAYBE.....:roflmao:



OR MAYBE YOU CAN LEARN HOW TO SPELL AND USE YOUR GRAMMER IN A PROPER WAY LIKE YOU HAD AN EDUCATION...MAYBE.....:nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> BRING BACK THE OLD SKOOL LOWRIDING..TRAILER QUEENS WATCH VIDEO AND LEARN WHY DRIVING YUR CAR IS A MUST....U THINK YOUR THE ONLY ONE WHO PUTS MONEY IN THE CAR......:roflmao:


MORE IMPORTANTLY HOW ABOUT NOT EMBARRASSING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY BY PUTTING YOUR MONEY INTO NIGHT SCHOOL TO {LEARN} HOW TO {READ AND WRITE}. HEY YOU CAN EVEN CRUISE THERE. :yes::thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

leg46y said:


> Imagine taking this on a 500mile cruise?


 SHIT WY NOT THATS WHAT CARS ARE BUILT FOR TO BE ON THE FUCKIN ROAD NOT ON TOP OF A TRAILER


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JROCK said:


> MORE IMPORTANTLY HOW ABOUT NOT EMBARRASING THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITTY BY PUTTING YOUR MONEY INTO NIGHT SCHOOL TO {LEARN} HOW TO {READ AND WRITE}. HEY YOU CAN EVEN CRUISE THERE. :yes::thumbsup::nicoderm:uffin:


:banghead:DAMN A SKOOL TEACHER..WTF IS HE DOING HERE....:dunno:....:roflmao:AND U SPELL YOUR NAME JROCK....:loco:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SHOWLOW 68 said:


> SHIT WY NOT THATS WHAT CARS ARE BUILT FOR TO BE ON THE FUCKIN ROAD NOT ON TOP OF A TRAILER


AMEN BRO..:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

<<<<<<IS DOING A GOOD JOB PISSING THE QUEENZ OFF....:yes:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :banghead:DAMN A SKOOL TEACHER..WTF IS HE DOING HERE....:dunno:....:roflmao:AND U SPELL YOUR NAME JROCK....:loco:


A MIND IS A TERRIBLE THING TO WASTE JOHNNY. IT'S NOT TO LATE FOR YOU. :yes::werd::nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JROCK said:


> A MIND IS A TERRIBLE THING TO WASTE JOHNNY. IT'S NOT TO LATE FOR YOU. :yes::werd::nicoderm:


GET OFF YUR MOMMIEZ COMPUTER SON....:roflmao:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

JROCK said:


> OR MAYBE YOU CAN LEARN HOW TO SPELL AND USE YOUR GRAMMER IN A PROPER WAY LIKE YOU HAD AN EDUCATION...MAYBE.....:nicoderm:


But you know he's a big man because he uses big bold letters


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> GET OFF YUR MOMMIEZ COMPUTER SON....:roflmao:



:uh: AS YOU CAN SEE. {CRACK IS WACK}! :uh::yes::scrutinize::wow::facepalm::werd::nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

leg46y said:


> But you know he's a big man because he uses big bold letters


:yes::nicoderm:uffin:


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

Skim said:


> hell yeah thats whats up. put it on the street. full chrome undies, in LRM, showed indoor at vegas and couple weeks ago did over 700 miles of driving on the freeway to Tulsa individuals picnic and back. ridin til the tires fly apart.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IM SURE WHEN THESE CARS CAME OUT BACK IN THE DAY PEOPLE DROVE THEM A LONG DISTANCE WE DONT TRAILER OUR CARS


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *THERE ARE TRAILER QUEENS....TROPHY KINGS...AND THEN THERE ARE LOWRIDERS..WHERE DO U FIT IN.....BACK IN THE DAYS WE DROVE ARE SHIT.....AND I STILL DO...ALMOST DAILY....TRUE LOWRIDERS WILL NEVER GARAGE THER RIDE OR TRAILER.....WTF IS GOING ON...PEOPLE TREAT THER CARS BETTER THAN THER OWN BODIES.....SCARED TO GET HIT...OR CHIPPED PAINT..GIVE ME A MUTHA FUCKING BREAK....LIFES A RISK CARNAL....ID RATHER SEE A PRIMERED LOWRIDER BEING DRIVEN HITTING SWITCHES..THAN A DUMB TRAILER QUEEN.....IF U SCARED...THEN DONT PUT ALL THAT MONEY INTO IT.....OR IS IT SHOWING OFF...HMMMMM.....A CAR IS MADE TO BE DRIVEN.....JUST MY OPINION....A TRUE LOWRIDER.....ANYTHING ELSE IS FAKE....*


well sead


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> <<<<<<<IS HAVING FUN PISSING OFF TRAILER QUEENZ.....:roflmao::roflmao:


It's your world johnny nalgaz we're just living in It :ugh:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

RI82REGAL said:


> well sead


Yowr rite broe that wus well sead


----------



## RI82REGAL (Dec 3, 2008)

Terco said:


> ANGELISTICS' 1960, FROM 1ST PLACE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW ON A TURN TABLE...... TO DIPPIN IN THE RAIN, 3-WHEELING BACK HOME.......


real rider :thumbsup:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

JROCK said:


> A MIND IS A TERRIBLE THING TO WASTE JOHNNY. IT'S NOT TO LATE FOR YOU. :yes::werd::nicoderm:


:roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

phx rider said:


> It's your world johnny nalgaz we're just living in It :ugh:


:roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

phx rider said:


> Yowr rite broe that wus well sead


:roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

THIS FOO IS TALKING BOUT REAL LOWRIDERS BUT WHY IN THE FUCK DOESNT HE PAINT THAT WACK ASS WHITE TOP THAT LOOKS LIKE SHIT WITH THAT PUERPLE PAINT JOB??? ANOTHER THING HE TALKS ABOUT REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE TO THE YOUNGER KIDS WHEN HES UNDER CARRIAGE LOOKS LIKE IT HASNT BEEN PREASSURE WASHED IT 10 YEARS.... ALL IN ALL, IF YOUR THAT DEDICATED WHY THE FUCK DONT YOU PUT SOME MONEY INTO THAT $2000.00 SO CALLED LOWRIDER????? ARENT YOU A SO CALLED TRUE CRUISING LOWRIDER??? THEN REPRESENT A REAL RIDE NOT A PICE OF CRAPP! I GUESS TRAILER QUEENS TRAILER THEIR RIDES TO A SHOW... BUT YOU HOMIE SHOULD TOW YOUR SHIT TO THE JUNK YARD!!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)




----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

13OZKAR said:


> THIS FOO IS TALKING BOUT REAL LOWRIDERS BUT WHY IN THE FUCK DOESNT HE PAINT THAT WACK ASS WHITE TOP THAT LOOKS LIKE SHIT WITH THAT PUERPLE PAINT JOB??? ANOTHER THING HE TALKS ABOUT REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE TO THE YOUNGER KIDS WHEN HES UNDER CARRIAGE LOOKS LIKE IT HASNT BEEN PREASSURE WASHED IT 10 YEARS.... ALL IN ALL, IF YOUR THAT DEDICATED WHY THE FUCK DONT YOU PUT SOME MONEY INTO THAT $2000.00 SO CALLED LOWRIDER????? ARENT YOU A SO CALLED TRUE CRUISING LOWRIDER??? THEN REPRESENT A REAL RIDE NOT A PICE OF CRAPP! I GUESS TRAILER QUEENS TRAILER THEIR RIDES TO A SHOW... BUT YOU HOMIE SHOULD TOW YOUR SHIT TO THE JUNK YARD!!!!!


 I bet that shit has a chain steering wheel and lowrider man floormats :around:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

LA PURA NETA ESE!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

phx rider said:


> I bet that shit has a chain steering wheel and lowrider man floormats :around:


:roflmao:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

Post a couple more pics of your rides ozkar just to keep this thread interesting :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

phx rider said:


> Post a couple more pics of your rides ozkar just to keep this thread interesting :biggrin:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: damn!!!! Killing the game homie!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

phx rider said:


> :thumbsup: damn!!!! Killing the game homie!


INDIVIDUALS KNOW HOW TO DO IT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dat620 (Aug 28, 2012)

it truely amazes me to see so many differant views about one subject, trailer queens are built to the extreme, and yes there have been terrible accidents with or with out trailers, the point is that IF YOU BOUGHT AND OWN THE VEHICLE, BE IT CAR OR TRUCK, THEN BUILD IT , DRIVE IT, HOP IT, HOW EVER, WHEN EVER , AND WHERE EVER YOU FEEL, IT'S YOUR RIDE, quit hatin on every one else for what they do with thier rides, you don't like it, okay, you have the right to choose, do as you see fit, but dam, let it be, one guy stated that the trailer queens are the extreme of our life style, you are very true and correct, i have had the pleasure, no the honor of building and showing some of the very best around, and believe me they got cruised and trailered, LOW RIDING IS AN ART FORM, LIFE STYLE AND SPORT, ALL IN ONE! i can see every one's view very clearly and i truely believe we all need to just sit back and take a good look at where our life style is going, i have been there thru the 70's, 80's, 90's, and now 2000's, i judge at most of the local shows in phx, and have traveled the tour judging also, and have seen many differant styles and choices some of which i liked and some i don't , but hey guess what i didn't and don't own that ride. the point is we all enjoy the same thing, great looking rides and the friends/family we have gained because of it, keep it real and quit the hatin...just my 2 pennies, later


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

dat620 said:


> it truely amazes me to see so many differant views about one subject, trailer queens are built to the extreme, and yes there have been terrible accidents with or with out trailers, the point is that IF YOU BOUGHT AND OWN THE VEHICLE, BE IT CAR OR TRUCK, THEN BUILD IT , DRIVE IT, HOP IT, HOW EVER, WHEN EVER , AND WHERE EVER YOU FEEL, IT'S YOUR RIDE, quit hatin on every one else for what they do with thier rides, you don't like it, okay, you have the right to choose, do as you see fit, but dam, let it be, one guy stated that the trailer queens are the extreme of our life style, you are very true and correct, i have had the pleasure, no the honor of building and showing some of the very best around, and believe me they got cruised and trailered, LOW RIDING IS AN ART FORM, LIFE STYLE AND SPORT, ALL IN ONE! i can see every one's view very clearly and i truely believe we all need to just sit back and take a good look at where our life style is going, i have been there thru the 70's, 80's, 90's, and now 2000's, i judge at most of the local shows in phx, and have traveled the tour judging also, and have seen many differant styles and choices some of which i liked and some i don't , but hey guess what i didn't and don't own that ride. the point is we all enjoy the same thing, great looking rides and the friends/family we have gained because of it, keep it real and quit the hatin...just my 2 pennies, later


:thumbsup::yes:uffin:


----------



## az71monte (Sep 17, 2006)

I respect everyone's views, me personaly will drive my ride if its local and have some kind of support vehicle for my display stuff. If its out of state I'm towing my shit plane and simple.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

RI82REGAL said:


> well sead


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

NOW THATS A TRAILER QUEEN..QUEEN OF MY HEART....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

phx rider said:


> Yowr rite broe that wus well sead


WHERES THAT SPELLING TEACHER AT WHEN U NEED HIM......DOES THIS VATO KNOW ENGLISH.....AND HE CLAIMS TO BE A RIDER....AND YET LIKES TRAILER QUEENS.....:roflmao::loco:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

RI82REGAL said:


> IM SURE WHEN THESE CARS CAME OUT BACK IN THE DAY PEOPLE DROVE THEM A LONG DISTANCE WE DONT TRAILER OUR CARS


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> THIS FOO IS TALKING BOUT REAL LOWRIDERS BUT WHY IN THE FUCK DOESNT HE PAINT THAT WACK ASS WHITE TOP THAT LOOKS LIKE SHIT WITH THAT PUERPLE PAINT JOB??? ANOTHER THING HE TALKS ABOUT REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE TO THE YOUNGER KIDS WHEN HES UNDER CARRIAGE LOOKS LIKE IT HASNT BEEN PREASSURE WASHED IT 10 YEARS.... ALL IN ALL, IF YOUR THAT DEDICATED WHY THE FUCK DONT YOU PUT SOME MONEY INTO THAT $2000.00 SO CALLED LOWRIDER????? ARENT YOU A SO CALLED TRUE CRUISING LOWRIDER??? THEN REPRESENT A REAL RIDE NOT A PICE OF CRAPP! I GUESS TRAILER QUEENS TRAILER THEIR RIDES TO A SHOW... BUT YOU HOMIE SHOULD TOW YOUR SHIT TO THE JUNK YARD!!!!!


ITS A TWO TONED IMPALA...ARE U SURE YOUR A LOWRIDER....HATE IMPALAS PAINTED ONE TONE....UNLESS ITS A FASTBACK TYPE.....U TALK SHIT YET U HAVE NO RIDE....WTF....JUST A BORED TAPADO TROLLING ..:finger:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

WHATS UP OSCAR SHOW THEM HOW YOU ROLL BIG DOG


13OZKAR said:


> THIS FOO IS TALKING BOUT REAL LOWRIDERS BUT WHY IN THE FUCK DOESNT HE PAINT THAT WACK ASS WHITE TOP THAT LOOKS LIKE SHIT WITH THAT PUERPLE PAINT JOB??? ANOTHER THING HE TALKS ABOUT REPRESENTING THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE TO THE YOUNGER KIDS WHEN HES UNDER CARRIAGE LOOKS LIKE IT HASNT BEEN PREASSURE WASHED IT 10 YEARS.... ALL IN ALL, IF YOUR THAT DEDICATED WHY THE FUCK DONT YOU PUT SOME MONEY INTO THAT $2000.00 SO CALLED LOWRIDER????? ARENT YOU A SO CALLED TRUE CRUISING LOWRIDER??? THEN REPRESENT A REAL RIDE NOT A PICE OF CRAPP! I GUESS TRAILER QUEENS TRAILER THEIR RIDES TO A SHOW... BUT YOU HOMIE SHOULD TOW YOUR SHIT TO THE JUNK YARD!!!!!


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

Terco said:


> ANGELISTICS' 1960, FROM 1ST PLACE LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW ON A TURN TABLE...... TO DIPPIN IN THE RAIN, 3-WHEELING BACK HOME.......


That's My Boy Angel not giving a Fuck-real LowRIDERS drive their shit.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Junior LOC said:


> That's My Boy Angel not giving a Fuck-real LowRIDERS drive their shit.


YUP..TRUE LOWRIDING.....I THINK THEY SHOULD CLOSE THIS DUMB THREAD......I THINK THEY HAVE A TRAILER WEBSITE.....THATS WHERE THESE FOOLS SHOULD GO......U-HAUL.COM......:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP..TRUE LOWRIDING.....I THINK THEY SHOULD CLOSE THIS DUMB THREAD......I THINK THEY HAVE A TRAILER WEBSITE.....THATS WHERE THESE FOOLS SHOULD GO......U-HAUL.COM......:roflmao::roflmao:


BWAHAHAHA! Real talk homeboy! :roflmao:


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

JROCK said:


> OR MAYBE YOU CAN LEARN HOW TO SPELL AND USE YOUR GRAMMER IN A PROPER WAY LIKE YOU HAD AN EDUCATION...MAYBE.....:nicoderm:


It's GRAMMAR homie lol....


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> ITS A TWO TONED IMPALA...ARE U SURE YOUR A LOWRIDER....HATE IMPALAS PAINTED ONE TONE....UNLESS ITS A FASTBACK TYPE.....U TALK SHIT YET U HAVE NO RIDE....WTF....JUST A BORED TAPADO TROLLING ..:finger:


TWO TONE? WHITE TOP? :roflmao:... THAT LOOKS LIKE THE WHITE SPEC ON TOP OF CHICKEN SHIT ESE! THATS A HALF ASS TWO TONE PAINT JOB!!! 






ONLY A TAPADO WOULD CHOOSE THAT COMBO!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> ITS A TWO TONED IMPALA...ARE U SURE YOUR A LOWRIDER....HATE IMPALAS PAINTED ONE TONE....UNLESS ITS A FASTBACK TYPE.....U TALK SHIT YET U HAVE NO RIDE....WTF....JUST A BORED TAPADO TROLLING ..:finger:


SO YOU MUST HATE THE ONE TONE IMPALAS IN CAR CLUB HUH? THIS COMING FROM A (V.P.) OF HIS CAR CLUB!!! PINCHE TAPEDO!!!!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> ITS A TWO TONED IMPALA...ARE U SURE YOUR A LOWRIDER....HATE IMPALAS PAINTED ONE TONE....UNLESS ITS A FASTBACK TYPE.....U TALK SHIT YET U HAVE NO RIDE....WTF....JUST A BORED TAPADO TROLLING ..:finger:


:roflmao:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

... HERE ARE SOME OF MY RIDES ESE... PA QUE NO ESTES CHINGANDO! :finger::finger::finger:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

...:finger:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

...:finger:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

...:finger:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

...:finger:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Game over


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

...:finger:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

...& N MY VICLA!






...:finger:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> ITS A TWO TONED IMPALA...ARE U SURE YOUR A LOWRIDER....HATE IMPALAS PAINTED ONE TONE....UNLESS ITS A FASTBACK TYPE.....U TALK SHIT YET U HAVE NO RIDE....WTF....JUST A BORED TAPADO TROLLING ..:finger:


AH HORA JALAMELA WEY!!!






.... PINCHE TAPADO!!!!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WHERES THAT SPELLING TEACHER AT WHEN U NEED HIM......DOES THIS VATO KNOW ENGLISH.....AND HE CLAIMS TO BE A RIDER....AND YET LIKES TRAILER QUEENS.....:roflmao::loco:


:facepalm:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

leg46y said:


> Game over


I concur :yes:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

SHIT I FORGOT ABOUT THE OTHER 3... I GUESS I DONT HAVE TO POST THEM SINCE I THINK I PROVED MY POINT!!!


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

13OZKAR said:


> SHIT I FORGOT ABOUT THE OTHER 3... I GUESS I DONT HAVE TO POST THEM SINCE I THINK I PROVED MY POINT!!!


Lol


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> SHIT I FORGOT ABOUT THE OTHER 3... I GUESS I DONT HAVE TO POST THEM SINCE I THINK I PROVED MY POINT!!!


i think we should still see them............... just in case


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

...


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 533965
> View attachment 533967
> View attachment 533968
> ...
> View attachment 533969


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

...


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

leg46y said:


>


...


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 533932
> View attachment 533933
> ...:finger:


Nice 66, You either got one big ass garage or one happy storage unit owner.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 533970
> View attachment 533971
> View attachment 533972
> View attachment 533973
> ...


 lmao! :roflmao:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

leg46y said:


> i think we should still see them............... just in case


Yup :yes:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WHERES THAT SPELLING TEACHER AT WHEN U NEED HIM......DOES THIS VATO KNOW ENGLISH.....AND HE CLAIMS TO BE A RIDER....AND YET LIKES TRAILER QUEENS.....:roflmao::loco:


I'M HERE. PHX RIDER WAS JUST WRITING IN A LANGUAGE (YOU) UNDERSTAND. :nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> SHIT I FORGOT ABOUT THE OTHER 3... I GUESS I DONT HAVE TO POST THEM SINCE I THINK I PROVED MY POINT!!!


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 533965
> View attachment 533967
> View attachment 533968
> ...
> View attachment 533969



:uh: WOW :ugh:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 533970
> View attachment 533971
> View attachment 533972
> View attachment 533973
> ...


:uh::wow::ugh::rimshot::biggrin::nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

leg46y said:


>


:biggrin::bowrofl:uffin:


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

DAMN OSCAR please stop your killing these fools, and thats not even the rest of your big motor cars or your 60 rag and others :facepalm:ya thats it you win, u got more cars then these fools got pairs of shoes :roflmao:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

no joke said:


> DAMN OSCAR please stop your killing these fools, and thats not even the rest of your big motor cars or your 60 rag and others :facepalm:ya thats it you win, u got more cars then these fools got pairs of shoes :roflmao:


:thumbsup: 

That fool has a Bad Ass collection of cars.

I bet he doesn't trailer them around either.


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Nice 66, You either got one big ass garage or one happy storage unit owner.


:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

man with the most toys win , "The harder you work , the luckier you are" and by the way , whos fkn business is it who trailers or not ?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

no joke said:


> DAMN OSCAR please stop your killing these fools, and thats not even the rest of your big motor cars or your 60 rag and others :facepalm:ya thats it you win, u got more cars then these fools got pairs of shoes :roflmao:


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

pancho pistolas said:


> man with the most toys win , "The harder you work , the luckier you are" and by the way , whos fkn business is it who trailers or not ?


:werd::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

Damn 13OZKAR you just made them shut their cum dumpster. Nice collection of rides homie.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:rofl: :drama:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn the topic went to war since i last looked at it lol


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

13OZKAR said:


> View attachment 533970
> View attachment 533971
> View attachment 533972
> View attachment 533973
> ...


Lol that's fukd up


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:sprint:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP YUP


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:finger:..ALL HATERZ.....:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :finger:..ALL HATERZ.....:biggrin:


:uh::ugh::barf:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


:uh::facepalm::scrutinize::wow::barf:


----------



## Bobby Loco SJ (Dec 14, 2009)

:facepalm::drama::inout:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Bobby Loco SJ said:


> :facepalm::drama::inout:


:drama::nicoderm:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

I've known friends with lowrider Bel Air lowriders, Lambos and Ferraris (immaculate, and irreplaceable), and they drive them frequently. And I've known people who only trailer their g-body to a show (and never drive it). At the end of the day, to me, I'll always drive my shit. If I build a car, it's to drive and enjoy, regardless if it's a lowrider, hotrod, luxury car or exotic. That being said, I respect everyone's right to enjoy their lowrider however they want - by driving it, or by staring at it on a trailer.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

Big Hollywood said:


> I've known friends with lowrider Bel Air lowriders, Lambos and Ferraris (immaculate, and irreplaceable), and they drive them frequently. And I've known people who only trailer their g-body to a show (and never drive it). At the end of the day, to me, I'll always drive my shit. If I build a car, it's to drive and enjoy, regardless if it's a lowrider, hotrod, luxury car or exotic. That being said, I respect everyone's right to enjoy their lowrider however they want - by driving it, or by staring at it on a trailer.


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

So if the homie has 3 or 4 rides and trailers 1 to all the shows yet he still hits the streets in his other rides does that not make him a lowrider??? or are we talking about the 1 car having type of dude???


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

808t0702 said:


> So if the homie has 3 or 4 rides and trailers 1 to all the shows yet he still hits the streets in his other rides does that not make him a lowrider??? or are we talking about the 1 car having type of dude???


I THINK THE SUBJECT IS REFERING TO ONE CAR TYPE OF DUDE. uffin:


----------



## 808t0702 (Dec 10, 2011)

JROCK said:


> I THINK THE SUBJECT IS REFERING TO ONE CAR TYPE OF DUDE. uffin:


ok just making sure...I look at it like this lowriding is in the streets....everything else is extra


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:|


JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

JROCK said:


> :uh::ugh::barf:





Bobby Loco SJ said:


> :facepalm::drama::inout:





down79 said:


> :|


:roflmao:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

OK, I watched the video's and still don't understand the hater remark?
Cars with rims going down the street makes you a REAL RIDER? why would you even care what others do with there car or cars anyways. Ive seen your 68 and it is built to your budget and or skill level. And thats great for you. And even more so you either like or have to drive you 68 everyday is up to you, BUT to call out other that decide to trailer there car or cars is just wrong. My choice to trailer Brandon's Crossroads is because the car was built in the memory or Brandon. Its is and will always be his Car. Now this car is a Clean Street Car at best But, it will always be trailered to an event for the simple fact that the car's owner is no longer with us. Now the caddie was built to my skill level with the help of my daughter Athena & Brandons Sister Anderia. And our budget to buy materials, chrome & interior was around $6500.00. Most of that money came from what Brandon saved to build his caddie. So if you ever see this Caddie riding on top of a trailer, dont get mad, just turn up your music and enjoy the sight like everyone else that gives us a honk and a thumbs up.












]


----------



## cuate64 (Jun 12, 2008)

uniques66 said:


> OK, I watched the video's and still don't understand the hater remark?
> Cars with rims going down the street makes you a REAL RIDER? why would you even care what others do with there car or cars anyways. Ive seen your 68 and it is built to your budget and or skill level. And thats great for you. And even more so you either like or have to drive you 68 everyday is up to you, BUT to call out other that decide to trailer there car or cars is just wrong. My choice to trailer Brandon's Crossroads is because the car was built in the memory or Brandon. Its is and will always be his Car. Now this car is a Clean Street Car at best But, it will always be trailered to an event for the simple fact that the car's owner is no longer with us. Now the caddie was built to my skill level with the help of my daughter Athena & Brandons Sister Anderia. And our budget to buy materials, chrome & interior was around $6500.00. Most of that money came from what Brandon saved to build his caddie. So if you ever see this Caddie riding on top of a trailer, dont get mad, just turn up your music and enjoy the sight like everyone else that gives us a honk and a thumbs up.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

MR. BIG HAPPY said:


> I agree with being able to drive ur ride, even if it's just on the weekends... but chances are that if they have a trailer queen they also have another low low to cruise around or they've been in the game long enough to take it to the next level... But it is what it is, and they're fun to look at and at the end of the day...it still a LOWRIDER


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## phx rider (Aug 22, 2002)

uniques66 said:


> OK, I watched the video's and still don't understand the hater remark?
> Cars with rims going down the street makes you a REAL RIDER? why would you even care what others do with there car or cars anyways. Ive seen your 68 and it is built to your budget and or skill level. And thats great for you. And even more so you either like or have to drive you 68 everyday is up to you, BUT to call out other that decide to trailer there car or cars is just wrong. My choice to trailer Brandon's Crossroads is because the car was built in the memory or Brandon. Its is and will always be his Car. Now this car is a Clean Street Car at best But, it will always be trailered to an event for the simple fact that the car's owner is no longer with us. Now the caddie was built to my skill level with the help of my daughter Athena & Brandons Sister Anderia. And our budget to buy materials, chrome & interior was around $6500.00. Most of that money came from what Brandon saved to build his caddie. So if you ever see this Caddie riding on top of a trailer, dont get mad, just turn up your music and enjoy the sight like everyone else that gives us a honk and a thumbs up.
> 
> 
> ...


That's what's up! :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

phx rider said:


> That's what's up! :thumbsup:


:werd::thumbsup::angel::yes::h5:uffin:


----------

